# STS...ATA...New Products



## fasst

The new side mount that uses only one bolt (through the bottom part of the quiver mounting hole). It is machined with the triangle so that it fits completely and will not move what-so-ever. It weighs only 2 1/2 ounces!


----------



## fasst

Joe calls this mounting block the "All-In-One" System. For the tournament shooter that like to shoot the STS and have the V-bar weight system. They can make their own combinations. They can use 2 of the New Extreme Rods to get their STS as close to the nocking point as possible or they can make a combination of uses like an extreme rod and a regular STS rod or two regular STS rods, etc.....Notice the new EDS stoppers?

On all the 2007 STS's, our new EDS stoppers are made with a longer neck to hold on to the rod much better. With the materials we are now using, the stopper almost has a suction effect for better holding. Also, they are made out of two materials fused together. On the inside, we have a durable 50D rubber material with a durable more absorbing gel. They perform much better than the 2006 EDS stoppers for noise reduction and shock absorption.


----------



## fasst

We now have our 4th stabilizer on the market called the "ST-1 Max". They come in 4", 6" and 8" in length or we custom cut them to length (i.e. 18 and 24 inch for tournament). They have an adjustable weight system. The maxjax used on the stabilizers are only to be able to show how the adjustable weight system would look. The maxjax will come in olive, black, and gray and have lead weights that you put in to adjust to the weight that you like and where you want to put the weight (for a heavier stabilizer, move the adjustable weight system to the front of your stabilizer). The stabilizers come in Hardwoods and Hardwoods Green.


----------



## NY911

Frickin' Sweet!


----------



## fasst

All of the STS's now come in Black, Silver (Tournament), Hardwoods, and Hardwoods Green.

We also have STS's for the Excalibur Crossbows and are working on many many others.


----------



## marforme

Looks like a great year for STS. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Hemingway

Welp, looks like I'll have to go with a Meanv2 or Coolhandluke again this time. While making some very cool additions to the product line, they have completely ignored numerous suggestions from customers and failed to ask themselves "why" the various "string suppressors" from other companies/individuals are so popular. Simply put people want a simpler product with a cleaner looking installation. IMO, this is why the CSS and Vibekiller are so popular. Instead of STS crying foul at the "copycats" perhaps they should recognize that others have simply improved on their design and made a more desirable product and learn a valuable business lesson. If you don't listen to your customers... someone else will.


----------



## STSman

Hemingway said:


> Welp, looks like I'll have to go with a Meanv2 or Coolhandluke again this time. While making some very cool additions to the product line, they have completely ignored numerous suggestions from customers and failed to ask themselves "why" the various "string suppressors" from other companies/individuals are so popular. Simply put people want a simpler product with a cleaner looking installation. IMO, this is why the CSS and Vibekiller are so popular. Instead of STS crying foul at the "copycats" perhaps they should recognize that others have simply improved on their design and made a more desirable product and learn a valuable business lesson. If you don't listen to your customers... someone else will.


Sir,
With all due respect.........I wonder........who is it that people are asking questions to? It certainly hasn't been us.

Brigitte


----------



## Hemingway

STSman said:


> Sir,
> With all due respect.........I wonder........who is it that people are asking questions to? It certainly hasn't been us.
> 
> Brigitte


Questions? I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

simple........if you don't want it, don't buy it!


----------



## STSman

Hemingway said:


> Questions? I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean...


You speak of suggestions made from customers....well, we have made several additions and subtractions from our products because of these "suggestions". We have corrected minor problems and improved on our products as several of our customers and staff shooters have recommended. 

But, we also have tested and retested all of our products to make sure that our customers will be satisfied. We have a lifetime warranty on all our machined parts and a one year warranty on our EDS stoppers. We believe in our products. We also believe that the way we have our STS's designed that (by being adjustable to fit each bow made and whatever brace height that bow is set at on the market) we have achieved quite a thing.

We have tested many various ways of making the STS and have discovered that by making the STS with the adjustable system and the bends in the rods, and many other variables with the system, that the STS will absorb much more handshock and vibration and dampen noise more efficiently than other imitations. Yes, I do say imitations. 

I do not understand what you did not understand. I was responding only to your statement. Again, all due respect intented.

Sincerely,
Brigitte


----------



## marforme

Hemingway said:


> Welp, looks like I'll have to go with a Meanv2 or Coolhandluke again this time. While making some very cool additions to the product line, they have completely ignored numerous suggestions from customers and failed to ask themselves "why" the various "string suppressors" from other companies/individuals are so popular. Simply put people want a simpler product with a cleaner looking installation. IMO, this is why the CSS and Vibekiller are so popular. Instead of STS crying foul at the "copycats" perhaps they should recognize that others have simply improved on their design and made a more desirable product and learn a valuable business lesson. If you don't listen to your customers... someone else will.


What I wonder is whether MeanV2 and CHL have done the extexsive testing that STS has done and whether they truely know what really works the best and lasts the longest.


----------



## WilliamsTD

When can we place orders? I'm interested in the Hoyt Mount and the new STS probably silver.

Tracy


----------



## STSman

WilliamsTD said:


> When can we place orders? I'm interested in the Hoyt Mount and the new STS probably silver.
> 
> Tracy


Any orders can be placed now...........all STS's in the front and rear mounts can be placed now.......the side mounts and all others will vary from 2 to 4 weeks........we've been getting several several orders. Thanks.

Brigitte


----------



## marforme

matforme said:


> What I wonder is whether MeanV2 and CHL have done the extexsive testing that STS has done and whether they truely know what really works the best and lasts the longest.





STSman said:


> You speak of suggestions made from customers....well, we have made several additions and subtractions from our products because of these "suggestions". We have corrected minor problems and improved on our products as several of our customers and staff shooters have recommended.
> 
> But, we also have tested and retested all of our products to make sure that our customers will be satisfied. We have a lifetime warranty on all our machined parts and a one year warranty on our EDS stoppers. We believe in our products. We also believe that the way we have our STS's designed that (by being adjustable to fit each bow made and whatever brace height that bow is set at on the market) we have achieved quite a thing.
> 
> We have tested many various ways of making the STS and have discovered that by making the STS with the adjustable system and the bends in the rods, and many other variables with the system, that the STS will absorb much more handshock and vibration and dampen noise more efficiently than other imitations. Yes, I do say imitations.
> 
> I do not understand what you did not understand. I was responding only to your statement. Again, all due respect intented.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brigitte


I guess I spoke just a little too late. This confirms what I was thinking though. Thanks.


----------



## zwalls

Hemingway said:


> Welp, looks like I'll have to go with a Meanv2 or Coolhandluke again this time. While making some very cool additions to the product line, they have completely ignored numerous suggestions from customers and failed to ask themselves "why" the various "string suppressors" from other companies/individuals are so popular. Simply put people want a simpler product with a cleaner looking installation. IMO, this is why the CSS and Vibekiller are so popular. Instead of STS crying foul at the "copycats" perhaps they should recognize that others have simply improved on their design and made a more desirable product and learn a valuable business lesson. If you don't listen to your customers... someone else will.


all i can say is i think the new extreme rod design it grreat .it gets the stopper closer to the knock point which i think would work better anyway.


and what suggestions did customers make that they missed.i guess you 've talked to everyone in the country to make you privy to this info.

and vibekiller and CSS in my opinion are no more popular than the original STS.......just MY opinion..

its easy for someone else to design a product when they are copying someone else.

face it buddy


----------



## zwalls

matforme said:


> What I wonder is whether MeanV2 and CHL have done the extexsive testing that STS has done and whether they truely know what really works the best and lasts the longest.


dont have to when someone else did:thumbs_up


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

and......the STS is adaptable from bow to bow. therefor you don't have to buy one for EACH bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## RickH78

Well I for one love the STS and will be looking foward to buying a couple. That is all I have to say about that. They are great but that is just my opinion, you dont have to agree with it but thats not my problem.


----------



## bowhuntermn

I love it as well. I've had one on my XT since it came home from the shop. Once I set it, I've never had to touch it. And to be honest, I have the block straight up and down and the rod does not touch my riser either. I'll be placing an order for a Realtree HD one as soon as I can.

It's nice to have someone who respects the licensing agreements with other companies.


----------



## zwalls

gzg38b said:


> They still don't look nearly as good as MeanV's CSS.
> 
> Why use the bracket for the rear mounts? Why not just attach directly to the rear stabilizer hole like MeanV does? Most people would tell you that MeanV's CSS looks light years better than the original STS. And they work just as good too. I think it has more to do with minimizing manufacturing cost than quality of the product.
> 
> By using the bracket and the extra long rod, STS makes a generic product that is infinitely adjustable and can work on any bow. The STS is much cheaper to produce than Meanv's custom model. Yet, for some reason, STS's cost MORE than Meanv's. :embara:
> 
> I may be wrong, but it seems to me that Meanv's goal is to make the best possible product and charge just enough to cover his costs, while STS is more concerned with maximizing their profit by minimizing their manufacturing costs.


it would actually be cheaper if they made one for each individual bow.they wouddnt have to machine the block thats used to fit any bow'

and how do ya know what each companies cost are anyway?ukey:


----------



## GruBBworM

why even come here on an innocent picture post thread about what people want to see and even start crap like this if you dont like it don't buy it and if you do buy it why bash it?

"don't knock it til ya try it"

haven't you ever heard that ?



Jon


----------



## GruBBworM

nice work those are far more than I imagined very very nice product 

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 


Jon


----------



## GruBBworM

bowhuntermn said:


> I love it as well. I've had one on my XT since it came home from the shop. Once I set it, I've never had to touch it. And to be honest, I have the block straight up and down and the rod does not touch my riser either. I'll be placing an order for a Realtree HD one as soon as I can.
> 
> It's nice to have someone who respects the licensing agreements with other companies.


Exactly mines the same way and never have had to touch it since the day I put it on :shade: 

Jon


----------



## mirage55

*Great additions to your product line...Nice job STS*

Your new products look great and you are steadily improving and updating your products.
Great job, and keep up the good work.
Can't wait to see your new side mount in person---excellent job.


----------



## Elk4me

Great looking new line Bridigitte. I can waite to try out your new modles. When will the website be updated and I think this bashing is stupid. If you dont like the STS product dont buy it. If you use it and like it rave about it. Remember all Archer's: What works for my set up in perticiular, may not work for yours. I guess what I am trying to say is everyone has a right to buy and choose what String Suppressor they want to use, and I won't use anything but a STS on all my bows! I think STS has great CustomerService and keep up the good work!


----------



## DanDaMan

love the side mount for the hoyt. How much will it be? What are the specs for the new stabs, ie weights and how much are they? When do you think the web site will be updated and how do we place an order?:teeth: 
Dan


----------



## bowjunkie

fasst said:


> We now have our 4th stabilizer on the market called the "ST-1 Max". They come in 4", 6" and 8" in length or we custom cut them to length (i.e. 18 and 24 inch for tournament). They have an adjustable weight system. The maxjax used on the stabilizers are only to be able to show how the adjustable weight system would look. The maxjax will come in olive, black, and gray and have lead weights that you put in to adjust to the weight that you like and where you want to put the weight (for a heavier stabilizer, move the adjustable weight system to the front of your stabilizer). The stabilizers come in Hardwoods and Hardwoods Green.




This looks very familar!!!! I like it.  Junkie


----------



## pseshooter300

looking good i like the Silver STS.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

*t*

Thats what i've been waiting for!

Looks like i'm going to have to give them a call now and get some product up here.


----------



## JHolder

*Just My Luck?!#*

I just bought my first STS for an Ovation last week and today I see these fancy camo ones? That's the way my luck runs though. Really like the camo ones.


----------



## JawsDad

I like the incorporation of the back v-bar. 

Also, being someone that primarily shoots a bow with no back mount I appreciate that the design is moving toward incoporating a less intrusive block moun. I wish the side mount would work on my current setup but sadly it will not.



:thumbs_up on the new stuff, looks very nice. :becky:


----------



## centerx

1) It looks like in the pictures with the V-Bar attachment that it may come close to rubbing against your arm. It's hard to tell in the picture, any comments?? I like the way it positions it close to the centerline of the sting but it looks close to the forearm.

2) If you don't have a rear attachment hole can you attach the v-bar block on the front of the riser ??

3) On the Stabilizers what is there diameter? Are they simply a hollow tube or do they have other materials in there constructution

Now for some observations 

On the V-block if you don't want to have a dual system the lower unit looks PERFECT if rotated 180 to be used as an offset weight in it's own right . IF you could design the smaller bow Jax to accommodate lead it could be used to rotate and add weight to the PERFECT offset position 

Any pricing information


----------



## Hemingway

STSman said:


> You speak of suggestions made from customers....well, we have made several additions and subtractions from our products because of these "suggestions". We have corrected minor problems and improved on our products as several of our customers and staff shooters have recommended.
> 
> But, we also have tested and retested all of our products to make sure that our customers will be satisfied. We have a lifetime warranty on all our machined parts and a one year warranty on our EDS stoppers. We believe in our products. We also believe that the way we have our STS's designed that (by being adjustable to fit each bow made and whatever brace height that bow is set at on the market) we have achieved quite a thing.
> 
> We have tested many various ways of making the STS and have discovered that by making the STS with the adjustable system and the bends in the rods, and many other variables with the system, that the STS will absorb much more handshock and vibration and dampen noise more efficiently than other imitations. Yes, I do say imitations.
> 
> I do not understand what you did not understand. I was responding only to your statement. Again, all due respect intented.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brigitte


Brigitte,
I apologize for my comments, I shouldn't have even brought it up. What was intended to be voicing a little disappointment, came across as a bashing. That was not my intent. I have used the STS in the past, and may do so again in the future. I wish you all the best in the future and it is my sincere hope that you will use threads like this ( http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=377082 ) as a valuable feedback tool. 

Best Wishes,
Zac


----------



## bowdude300

fasst said:


> The new side mount that uses only one bolt (through the bottom part of the quiver mounting hole). It is machined with the triangle so that it fits completely and will not move what-so-ever. It weighs only 2 1/2 ounces!




Does this system work with all bow companys because i want one for my parker but the bottom quiver hole looks alot bigger on my parker than on that reflex.


----------



## Orion6

The side mount looks great. I want one NOW. :wink: 

Can I go ahead and order this week, or do I need to wait the 2-4 weeks above before ordering?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Hey Bowdude300, no it will not fit the parker. I called. I am going to get the rear mount and the extreme rod and put it on the lower riser damper mounting hole.


----------



## marforme

STSman said:


> Any orders can be placed now...........all STS's in the front and rear mounts can be placed now.......the side mounts and all others will vary from 2 to 4 weeks........we've been getting several several orders. Thanks.
> 
> Brigitte





Orion6 said:


> The side mount looks great. I want one NOW. :wink:
> 
> Can I go ahead and order this week, or do I need to wait the 2-4 weeks above before ordering?


Hope this answers it.


----------



## Orion6

I didn't articulate my question well.

I read the above quote, I just didn't totally understand when orders can be placed. I can wait 2-4 weeks for the product.


----------



## sbchunter

Looks good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcycle

For the Hoyt side mount, how do you adjust for the lenght from the mount to the string?


----------



## STSman

*rod adjustment on side mount*

hi, I just read the question on how to adjust the rod.....if you look closely in the top picture of the side mount pics....you can see the set screw for the adjustment on the rod....it is just a little hard to see it...lol...we also are going to use 2 set screws instead of 1 ....it never hurts to build stuff a little strong....lol....I hope I answered your Q.:wink: :wink:


----------



## sbchunter

Awsome I like the 2 set screws idea


----------



## bcycle

*STSman*

I was wondering how it adjust for different brace heights?


----------



## bcycle

Can you adjust the Hoyt side mount from a 6 inch to 7.5 inch brace height?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I have the same question, I like the concept but with little adjustment as it appears in the picture on the Reflex bow, once mounted into the triangle hole where the quiver would attach, how do you get it adjusted to your string? Are they prefitted for different makes of bows? Hate to get one, mount it, and find it too short or too long. 

Love the concept though, very clean! Great idea for sure! I'll be getting one! :grin:


----------



## STSman

*side mount adjustment*

the new side mount will work on hoyts,reflexes,kodiak, ....it does have 2 set screws where you can adjust the rod for the brace height of your bow....you do not have to worry about the rod being to short....and on a cpl of bows it will come thru the side mount a little but if you want to cut off the rod it is no problem with me...this new side mount system will work on bows that have the cut-outs for the fuse quiver mounts....that way it locks into the bow very solidly with- out useing any kind of set screws to lock down against your riser and scratch it up....this very clean...light....strong...design & took me some time consumeing R&D & some $$$$ trying different ways and parts ..and that is why I would not post any pics.....with all the people ( and we know who they are lol ) copying and makeing knock offs of my STS products.... also if you use a v-bar set up on rear mounting bolt hole you can still use my rear mount system you just need to run a longer bolt thru both pieces and tighten them up together...last year on the ASA shoots I put on a bunch of systems like that...never had any problems at all....or you can get my new all in 1 mount and do everything with 1 mounting block that dose not add all the mass weight to your bow and then balance it the way you want too....I am a very slow typer....LOL....I hope this has answered some of your questions LOL....:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks for the information, I will be getting one when they become available.

I know one thing, when I open my Cabela's catalog up and I see an STS ad for them, I know they are popular. From seeing it on here to seeing it in a magazine, you make a product that works! Congrats on your success!

BTW: You will always have people tweaking the original concept, "copy caters" some would say, even Hoyt is offering them on their bows with their own version, but in my book, you created the buzz and should get all the credit. 

Great inventive idea to an already great product. Can't wait to try one on my Reflex Buckskin!!


----------



## marforme

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Thanks for the information, I will be getting one when they become available.
> 
> I know one thing, when I open my Cabela's catalog up and I see an STS ad for them, I know they are popular. From seeing it on here to seeing it in a magazine, you make a product that works! Congrats on your success!
> 
> BTW: You will always have people tweaking the original concept, "copy caters" some would say, even Hoyt is offering them on their bows with their own version, but in my book, you created the buzz and should get all the credit.
> 
> Great inventive idea to an already great product. Can't wait to try one on my Reflex Buckskin!!


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up well said.


----------



## erk

*sts*

I would like to say that sts makes a great product and thier service is awesome.


----------



## goemado

erk said:


> I would like to say that sts makes a great product and thier service is awesome.



Ibid. And for us Northern boys, talking to a fine Southern lady like Mrs. STSman while putting in an order is an extra treat!


----------



## bcycle

STSman does the side mount work on the new highcountry bows?


----------



## kninetik

Wow, you are definitely the innovator of string suppression STS. I've been searching for an STS unit for my Hoyt ever since I got it and you have the answer. Will the side mounts have color options (specifically that sleek silver)?

Mike :wolf:


----------



## STSman

kninetik said:


> Wow, you are definitely the innovator of string suppression STS. I've been searching for an STS unit for my Hoyt ever since I got it and you have the answer. Will the side mounts have color options (specifically that sleek silver)?
> 
> 
> Mike :wolf:


All STS's are coming out in 2007 in the anodized black, silver, Hardwoods and Hardwoods Green.

Brigitte


----------



## hooks

I ordered a side mount for my Protec today. HD green. 2 to 4 weeks.
Biigitte, was that you that took time to chit chat with me a little this afternoon as busy as you are?


----------



## STSman

hooks said:


> I ordered a side mount for my Protec today. HD green. 2 to 4 weeks.
> Biigitte, was that you that took time to chit chat with me a little this afternoon as busy as you are?



That sure was me.......sorry about talking for so long, but that's the way I am.........everyone says after talking to me it's like we've known each other forever......I just like making people feel like "humans" instead of just customers with questions or orders.........that's just the way I am

Brigitte

And thanks for the order.......I'll call you when it's ready to ship


----------



## chsnelk03

Top pic above....you can see the set-screw.


----------



## HC Archery

*I applaud the fine people at STS System for these new and exciting designs.*


:77: :59: :clap:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

It's a crying shame I'm now looking for a new target bow to put the new silver STS on. 

But....a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do!!!    

Props to Joe and Brigitte for the '07 products!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

this is some great stuff you got for 07, i will be talking to you soon..


----------



## goofy2788

Awesome new products Brigitte...You two have really out done yourselves!!!


I just got me an STS and mounted it the other day....WOW!!!

What a difference it makes.....Now I'm gonna have to get one of those stabilizers...the v-bar system...some cool camo...My wifes not gonna be very happy with you.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

*Gainesville*

Will you all be at Gainesville, and will you have any of the side mounts for sale there. Thanks


----------



## STSman

rcarte10 said:


> Will you all be at Gainesville, and will you have any of the side mounts for sale there. Thanks


Lancaster Archery will be representing us at the ASA and IBO shoots this year. It is going to be 4 to 6 weeks on the side mounts (rather give you a longer time frame than a shorter one), so I'm not sure if they'll have them there or not. We are trying our best to make sure that we get all our products out as quickly as possible.

Brigitte


----------



## dwayneh

fasst said:


> The new side mount that uses only one bolt (through the bottom part of the quiver mounting hole). It is machined with the triangle so that it fits completely and will not move what-so-ever. It weighs only 2 1/2 ounces!


Great idea for the Hoyt crowd for sure. Now that looks almost as clean as Meanv's. Good job STS. :shade:


----------



## bowhunter2117

I went to your web page and do not see the new Hoyt sts. I love the new cleaner look and was wondering how can we order one and what the price is for one to fit a Hoyt ultra tec with a 7.5 brace height thanks mike


----------



## STSman

bowhunter2117 said:


> I went to your web page and do not see the new Hoyt sts. I love the new cleaner look and was wondering how can we order one and what the price is for one to fit a Hoyt ultra tec with a 7.5 brace height thanks mike



Our website should be updated within the next couple of days with all of our new products. Also, the side mount STS's will be 4-6 weeks before being shipped. I'd rather give you a long time frame and get the pieces in quicker than to give you a short time frame and you having to wait longer than expected.

Brigitte


----------



## HC Archery

*Dealers......*

*Get your orders in now like we did.

Gotta have these new products for your shops!!!

Consumers.... tell your dealers to get them ordered ASAP.*

:77: :77: :77:


----------



## gzg38b

STSman said:


> You speak of suggestions made from customers....well, we have made several additions and subtractions from our products because of these "suggestions". We have corrected minor problems and improved on our products as several of our customers and staff shooters have recommended.
> 
> But, we also have tested and retested all of our products to make sure that our customers will be satisfied. We have a lifetime warranty on all our machined parts and a one year warranty on our EDS stoppers. We believe in our products. _*We also believe that the way we have our STS's designed that (by being adjustable to fit each bow made and whatever brace height that bow is set at on the market) we have achieved quite a thing.*_
> We have tested many various ways of making the STS and have discovered that by making the STS with the adjustable system and the bends in the rods, and many other variables with the system, that the STS will absorb much more handshock and vibration and dampen noise more efficiently than other imitations. Yes, I do say imitations.
> 
> I do not understand what you did not understand. I was responding only to your statement. Again, all due respect intented.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brigitte



I owned the original STS. My next one will be a Meanv CSS. You guys at STS are missing the boat by not using MeanV's design. Having a model that is adjustable to fit ANY bow benefits STS much more than it benefits the consumer. Let's be honest - you guys only do that to minimize your manufacturing costs. It would cost you alot more to make them "bow specific" like MeanV does. That would eat into your profits though. I understand how business and manufacturing works. Just come out and say it - they are adjustable (or GENERIC) to minimize your manufacturing cost and thus maximize your profit. If I spend 800 bucks on a bow, I'm not worried about whether or not my $40 STS will work on the next bow I buy three years from now. I'd rather have a custom one that fits my bow and looks good. I'm not bashing, I'm just trying to offer some constructive feedback as of your customer's. If you choose to listen great. If not, I'll just buy MeanV's CSS.

You guys get my respect for being the original, but I really think you'd sell alot more if you had a rear mount version that threaded directly into the rear stabilizer hole like MeanV does. I know you say that in your testing that design didn't work as well, but MeanV's customers seem delighted with that design. I think the biggest problem with MeanV's design is that they cost more to produce. However, I'd be willing to pay a little more for the "Original" STS if it looked as good as MeanV's does....


----------



## oldglorynewbie

gzg38b said:


> You guys get my respect for being the original, but I really think you'd sell alot more if you had a rear mount version that threaded directly into the rear stabilizer hole like MeanV does. I'd be willing to pay a little more for the "Original" STS if it looked as good as MeanV's does....


Hey bud I hear what you are saying and you are entitled to your opinion. But it sounds to me as if you are basing it entirely on looks. I did not see you say the STS did not work. When you manufacture a product you have to make hard choices in order to make the best possible product for the best possible price. I think Joe and Brigitte made it portable from bow to bow not to rip people off but to make it even more affordable. It is possible you could only have to buy one STS ever. That to me says alot about the folks who made it. I for one am gonna go with STS because of the kind of people Joe and 
Brigitte are, the fact that they sponsor a site that I love ( Archery Talk  ) and I can move it from bow to bow. :smile:


----------



## gzg38b

oldglorynewbie said:


> Hey bud I hear what you are saying and you are entitled to your opinion. But it sounds to me as if you are basing it entirely on looks. I did not see you say the STS did not work. When you manufacture a product you have to make hard choices in order to make the best possible product for the best possible price. I think Joe and Brigitte made it portable from bow to bow not to rip people off but to make it even more affordable. It is possible you could only have to buy one STS ever. That to me says alot about the folks who made it. I for one am gonna go with STS because of the kind of people Joe and
> Brigitte are, the fact that they sponsor a site that I love ( Archery Talk  ) and I can move it from bow to bow. :smile:


No I'm not basing it entirely on looks. I didn't like the looks OR the performance of the front mount STS bracket. The single set screw didn't hold the rod in place very well. The bracket moved my stabilizer too far forward for my liking. I had to buy a shorter stabilizer (there's another 40 bucks gone). And I hated the excess rod sticking out the front. I had that cut off to look better. I also didn't like how the bracket caused the bow to kick sideways on the shot because the force was being transmitted to the side of the riser instead of straight into the riser. 

I just really believe MeanV's design looks better AND works better. Again, I'm not trying to bash. If STS fixes these problems I'd buy another one. I just think STS focused more on making a _profitable _design while MeanV focues on making a _QUALITY _design. I'm sure the profit margin on an STS is much higher than MeanV's CSS. On the other hand, I'm sure MeanV isn't taking a loss on his product either....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Please remember this though, STS was the inventor of this product to the archery world but face it, if it wasn't for the internet and this site, MeanV and CHL would probably never have gotten into the line of work of building these STS's for bows. They seen the fad and interest on here and decided they could take it one step further, great for them, but give credit where credit is due. 

This site is what really hyped up the concept of STS's and the impact they have and others just decided to tap into something else's concept. Your even seeing Hoyt come up with a version and they even had the nerve to say innovative in the ad, innovative? Taking someone else's concept and putting it on factory bows is innovative? Seems to be just a way of stealing someone else's idea and reaping the rewards off from it because it works.

I will still with STS. The "pioneers" of the STS!


----------



## Hemingway

STSman,

I'm curious, with your newly approved patent what (if any) design changes will be made to accommodate the people, like myself, who prefer a more streamlined installation such as the CSS or Vibekiller. I presume that when your patent is received, cease and assist letters will go out to Hoyt, Meanv2, Coolhandluke, Saunders, etc. Will the STS design change to incorporate the use of these other systems?


----------



## RickH78

I for one will stick with STS. They are great people and have a great product that works great for me. I will be looking foward to using the new products. So there is no need for me to use someone elses product.


----------



## STSman

Hemingway said:


> STSman,
> 
> I'm curious, with your newly approved patent what (if any) design changes will be made to accommodate the people, like myself, who prefer a more streamlined installation such as the CSS or Vibekiller. I presume that when your patent is received, cease and assist letters will go out to Hoyt, Meanv2, Coolhandluke, Saunders, etc. Will the STS design change to incorporate the use of these other systems?



Joe is in the process now of coming up with new ideas on looks, materials, and many other things that have to do with the STS. We have had several people make suggestions. The design that Meanv2 is using is not something he's come up with. Joe was selling those six years ago. He's seriously been giving it some thought about doing some STS's like that design again on a larger perspective even though we have been making custom STS's for numerous people. All they have to do is just ask. We just don't widely advertise that fact. And, we did not come up with the design we're using now because of the cost. We have not raised our prices for the third year in a row even though many things were more expensive for us this year. We're "eating" the extra cost. Joe was trying to be considerate of the consumer by making STS's more versatile for customers bows. :teeth: 

Brigitte


----------



## Hemingway

STSman said:


> Joe is in the process now of coming up with new ideas on looks, materials, and many other things that have to do with the STS. We have had several people make suggestions. The design that Meanv2 is using is not something he's come up with. Joe was selling those six years ago. He's seriously been giving it some thought about doing some STS's like that design again on a larger perspective even though we have been making custom STS's for numerous people. All they have to do is just ask. We just don't widely advertise that fact. And, we did not come up with the design we're using now because of the cost. We have not raised our prices for the third year in a row even though many things were more expensive for us this year. We're "eating" the extra cost. Joe was trying to be considerate of the consumer by making STS's more versatile for customers bows. :teeth:
> 
> Brigitte


Thank you for your response. I for one have no complaints with the pricing of your products. I have always felt that the price was fair, and I can appreciate the fact that your trying to save the customer money by making a device that works on different bows. As for the "custom work" can you give me an idea of what extra cost is involved in making one comparable to Meanv2's or Coolhandlukes?


----------



## RickH78

Well said Brigitte, I will be looking forward to the many new things yall are working on. Keep up the good work.:teeth:


----------



## STSman

gzg38b said:


> I owned the original STS. My next one will be a Meanv CSS. You guys at STS are missing the boat by not using MeanV's design. Having a model that is adjustable to fit ANY bow benefits STS much more than it benefits the consumer. Let's be honest - you guys only do that to minimize your manufacturing costs. It would cost you alot more to make them "bow specific" like MeanV does. That would eat into your profits though. I understand how business and manufacturing works. Just come out and say it - they are adjustable (or GENERIC) to minimize your manufacturing cost and thus maximize your profit. If I spend 800 bucks on a bow, I'm not worried about whether or not my $40 STS will work on the next bow I buy three years from now. I'd rather have a custom one that fits my bow and looks good. I'm not bashing, I'm just trying to offer some constructive feedback as of your customer's. If you choose to listen great. If not, I'll just buy MeanV's CSS.
> 
> You guys get my respect for being the original, but I really think you'd sell alot more if you had a rear mount version that threaded directly into the rear stabilizer hole like MeanV does. I know you say that in your testing that design didn't work as well, but MeanV's customers seem delighted with that design. I think the biggest problem with MeanV's design is that they cost more to produce. However, I'd be willing to pay a little more for the "Original" STS if it looked as good as MeanV's does....


This is Joe and I must say with all due respect you only think you know what it costs me to build these STS's. What I am going to tell you is the truth. It costs me several dollars more to do the STS's with the adjustable block. It would cost me several dollars less to make the design like I did six years ago which in fact is the one that MeanV is selling. The reason I stopped that style is NOT because of cost effectiveness. It was honestly because on a hunting bow at 70 lbs 29 and 30" draw lengths, some of the rods were breaking at the riser. Now think what you want, but I have not had a price increase on my STS in three years. And, I'll be darned if I'm going to listen to someone who's telling me why I'm doing it one way or another. I am considering doing the STS that way again. And, yes the style MeanV is doing falls into my patent. So, if I can design one that is clean with no block that will not break and by breaking I mean even one of them breaks. If one breaks that is too many for me. Six years ago when I was designing and working on the STS's and giving them away (Brigitte was wrong about me selling them at that time. I was just giving them away) for several and by several I mean approximately 500 people (shooters) to test the STS product on tournament bows and on hunting bows. The problem was breakage on the hunting bows which was bows mostly in the 70 to 75 lb range. All of the tournament style bows in the 60 lb range had no problems at all. I am currently working on using other materials and designs that may make the STS even lighter and more vibration absorbing. 
I am not trying to sound arrogant but I have spent thousands of dollars giving away STS's and testing several different designs and it just upset me when I saw you telling me why I was doing things the way I was. I try not to judge people by what they say sometimes. And, I would hope people won't judge me if they don't know me. I try to build a product to help people shoot better. The STS was built and designed for mainly hunters. 

Joe


----------



## Doc

Joe welcome back to AT
Out of curiousity what is your patent number? Is it newly issued. I recall a device the same as yours being patented back in the mid-late 1980's. Is this your patent?


----------



## marforme

STSman said:


> This is Joe and I must say with all due respect you only think you know what it costs me to build these STS's. What I am going to tell you is the truth. It costs me several dollars more to do the STS's with the adjustable block. It would cost me several dollars less to make the design like I did six years ago which in fact is the one that MeanV is selling. The reason I stopped that style is NOT because of cost effectiveness. It was honestly because on a hunting bow at 70 lbs 29 and 30" draw lengths, some of the rods were breaking at the riser. Now think what you want, but I have not had a price increase on my STS in three years. And, I'll be darned if I'm going to listen to someone who's telling me why I'm doing it one way or another. I am considering doing the STS that way again. And, yes the style MeanV is doing falls into my patent. So, if I can design one that is clean with no block that will not break and by breaking I mean even one of them breaks. If one breaks that is too many for me. Six years ago when I was designing and working on the STS's and giving them away (Brigitte was wrong about me selling them at that time. I was just giving them away) for several and by several I mean approximately 500 people (shooters) to test the STS product on tournament bows and on hunting bows. The problem was breakage on the hunting bows which was bows mostly in the 70 to 75 lb range. All of the tournament style bows in the 60 lb range had no problems at all. I am currently working on using other materials and designs that may make the STS even lighter and more vibration absorbing.
> I am not trying to sound arrogant but I have spent thousands of dollars giving away STS's and testing several different designs and it just upset me when I saw you telling me why I was doing things the way I was. I try not to judge people by what they say sometimes. And, I would hope people won't judge me if they don't know me. I try to build a product to help people shoot better. The STS was built and designed for mainly hunters.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe for the information and all your hard work that you have put into your design. There are always people who think they know what is and has gone on with any company and most often they are proven wrong. There is a reason STS is the best and will continue to be. It is great people like you and Brigitte that keep the product and the customer always first.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## STSman

Doc said:


> Joe welcome back to AT
> Out of curiousity what is your patent number? Is it newly issued. I recall a device the same as yours being patented back in the mid-late 1980's. Is this your patent?


We will disclose all info on the patent February 14th. Thank you.

Joe


----------



## GruBBworM

innovative hmmmm

it never crossed my mind to get any other than the STS so simple and was installed in less than 5 minutes and out the back door I went to try it out on my XT love won't deviate from it great product!

Jon


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Thanks Joe. Class act.:thumbs_up


----------



## Doc

STSman said:


> We will disclose all info on the patent February 14th. Thank you.
> 
> Joe


So you're going to make me search for it...fair enough.:darkbeer:


----------



## STSman

Doc said:


> So you're going to make me search for it...fair enough.:darkbeer:



Any reason?

Brigitte


----------



## RickH78

Never crossed my mind either. It is a great product. It works great for me and I have no reason to go try something else. Thanks Joe and Brigitte for all your hard work, keep it up.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Hemingway

STSman said:


> We will disclose all info on the patent February 14th. Thank you.
> 
> Joe


Valentine's Day massacre?


----------



## STSman

Hemingway said:


> Valentine's Day massacre?


"Massacre".....................that's harsh:smile: Not a word I would have ever used.:smile: 

Brigitte


----------



## Hemingway

STSman said:


> "Massacre".....................that's harsh:smile: Not a word I would have ever used.:smile:
> 
> Brigitte


Sorry, it was an attempt at levity... :angel:


----------



## STSman

Hemingway said:


> Sorry, it was an attempt at levity... :angel:


Dear, Joe thought that was kind of funny..........no harm done at all:teeth: 

Brigitte


----------



## Doc

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Please remember this though, STS was the inventor of this product to the archery world but face it, if it wasn't for the internet and this site, MeanV and CHL would probably never have gotten into the line of work of building these STS's for bows. They seen the fad and interest on here and decided they could take it one step further, great for them, but give credit where credit is due.
> 
> This site is what really hyped up the concept of STS's and the impact they have and others just decided to tap into something else's concept. Your even seeing Hoyt come up with a version and they even had the nerve to say innovative in the ad, innovative? Taking someone else's concept and putting it on factory bows is innovative? Seems to be just a way of stealing someone else's idea and reaping the rewards off from it because it works.
> 
> I will still with STS. The "pioneers" of the STS!


I would disagree with STS being the innovators of this type of system. This device was patented in the 1970's, so let us give credit where credit is due. Also ArcheryTalk has been quite good to many new start-up companies of which STS is included. When these devices first hit the market, I got tired of responding to "What is an STS?". On the same hand, if your product can make it through the rigorous, intelligent and experienced archers here on AT, then you probably have something.


----------



## Hemingway

Doc said:


> I would disagree with STS being the innovators of this type of system. This device was patented in the 1970's, so let us give credit where credit is due. Also ArcheryTalk has been quite good to many new start-up companies of which STS is included. When these devices first hit the market, I got tired of responding to "What is an STS?". On the same hand, if your product can make it through the rigorous, intelligent and experienced archers here on AT, then you probably have something.


Holy cow, that thing looks like this bow...


----------



## Doc

Hemingway said:


> Holy cow, that thing looks like this bow...


Hemingway, great picture...what do you have there? I recall seeing something similar with the 2 mid-riser eccentrics....details?:smile:


----------



## Hemingway

Doc said:


> Hemingway, great picture...what do you have there? I recall seeing something similar with the 2 mid-riser eccentrics....details?:smile:


I saw it in a thread...

Here ya go, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=423310


----------



## STSman

Yes indeed back in the 70's that was tried on recurve bows, however, it was just not successful because it had no adjustablility to fit the brace height of the bow other than twisting the bowstring. And with the materials and rubber compound of that day in time, it just didn't work very well. I however designed a bolt on system for compound bows that is adjustable for different brace heights of bows. 

The design in that picture simply had a hole in the back of the bow that you glued a straight rod into. No set screws in the riser.No mounting block for adjustment. Just a straight rod. 

As I have said all along, I designed the only solid mounting adjustable STS out there. Nobody since the late 70's has ever tried to make and adjustable STS. Bear Jennings tried a string stopper which was used in conjunction with their existing cable guard called the shock stopper. As we all have seen what it looks like and it actually works OK. But, still, many many people have had problems with that product breaking because it is made out of plastic and using it in conjuntion with the existing cable guard puts too much stress on the cable guard.

The reason it took me several years of R & D to come up with and adjustable version of the STS was because I would not put out a product that would be susceptible to breakage. 

So yes there was a product years ago that just never made it. All manufacturers try their best to make products better every year so does that mean that all compound bows are created equal.........all sight companies...........all arrow rest companies...........? They all have different ways of getting around and redesigning something to be covered by a patent. So truthfully any kind of patent is only as good as it is written. 

I have taken a product that never worked very good and made it adjustable and user friendly and have made it actually work. And work very well with the different designs that I have tested. 

So, if it was such an easy task to create my style of the STS systems why didn't any of the other archery gurus or archery companies do what I did .... after all they have only had the last 37 years to do it ...... 

Joe


----------



## Doc

STSman said:


> So, if it was such an easy task to create my style of the STS systems why didn't any of the other archery gurus or archery companies do what I did .... after all they have only had the last 37 years to do it ......
> 
> Joe


It is never an easy task designing a piece of equipment for such a small industry that will be profitable, durable and be cost-effectively manufactured. I think the current market was ripe for this type of technology. We always ask for faster and faster bows. It is a race for the 400 fps mass-produced compound bow while sticking with 5 gpp. The forces necessary to generate these types of speeds do not come without a price. We get stiff draw cycles and plenty of hand shock and manuf are always trying to find the fastest, the quietest and the most shock-free design. These suppression devices have a place in today's fastest/quietest philosophies, so the market has to be there for a technology to succeed.


----------



## Doc

BTW, I heard absolutely nothing about the STS Dry-Fire Invitational...how did it go?


----------



## STSman

Doc said:


> BTW, I heard absolutely nothing about the STS Dry-Fire Invitational...how did it go?


No one showed up LOL

Brigitte


----------



## Doc

STSman said:


> No one showed up LOL
> 
> Brigitte


Nobody showed up? It was going to be at the ATA show right?


----------



## PDR

:bump2: :bump: For a wonderful Lady


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Doc said:


> I would disagree with STS being the innovators of this type of system. This device was patented in the 1970's, so let us give credit where credit is due. Also ArcheryTalk has been quite good to many new start-up companies of which STS is included. When these devices first hit the market, I got tired of responding to "What is an STS?". On the same hand, if your product can make it through the rigorous, intelligent and experienced archers here on AT, then you probably have something.


Doc,

Let's just say that this site has given some guys an idea and they are running with it and making improvements. If not for this site would the others that are trying to duplicate the STS even make them? The rage started when it was introduced on here and others seen a way to make it possibly better and added their own vision. Nothing wrong with that but the internet is making more inventors than ever before. 

When you can see a post and see a number of hits it tells you there is a market for it. The internet has made it much easier to sell things than the old days of trade shows, word of mouth, and catalog ads.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

I have a question. I am not trying to start an arguement of anything but I am curious.

If you guys hold the patent on this then why are all these other companies allowed to market a simliar product?

Elite, Hoyt and now Ross sell them with their bows along with alot of versions made by individuals on ebay,etc.

Wouldnt you guys sue them for a cease and desist order or will they just have to pay you royalties after the legal battle? Or is it simply not cost effective to take legal action even though you may have a legal patent?

And just so you know, I own an STS as well as some of the others.


rick


----------



## leftee

The American way.Often sad,often unjust,often the nice people finish last,yet the American way.And it works pretty well.


----------



## marforme

TheHairlessone! said:


> I have a question. I am not trying to start an arguement of anything but I am curious.
> 
> If you guys hold the patent on this then why are all these other companies allowed to market a simliar product?
> 
> Elite, Hoyt and now Ross sell them with their bows along with alot of versions made by individuals on ebay,etc.
> 
> Wouldnt you guys sue them for a cease and desist order or will they just have to pay you royalties after the legal battle? Or is it simply not cost effective to take legal action even though you may have a legal patent?
> 
> And just so you know, I own an STS as well as some of the others.
> 
> 
> rick


Rick, go back and read some things on page 2. As the Prego ad says, "it's in there":thumbs_up


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Congrats on the patent. 

I'm still using the original sts with the limbsaver dampener on it. Been on my bow since early 2005.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

gzg38b said:


> No I'm not basing it entirely on looks. I didn't like the looks OR the performance of the front mount STS bracket. The single set screw didn't hold the rod in place very well. The bracket moved my stabilizer too far forward for my liking. I had to buy a shorter stabilizer (there's another 40 bucks gone). And I hated the excess rod sticking out the front. I had that cut off to look better. I also didn't like how the bracket caused the bow to kick sideways on the shot because the force was being transmitted to the side of the riser instead of straight into the riser.
> 
> I just really believe MeanV's design looks better AND works better. Again, I'm not trying to bash. If STS fixes these problems I'd buy another one. I just think STS focused more on making a _profitable _design while MeanV focues on making a _QUALITY _design. I'm sure the profit margin on an STS is much higher than MeanV's CSS. On the other hand, I'm sure MeanV isn't taking a loss on his product either....


No offense but the MeanV design costs only pocket change to make. Cobra archery sells the rear mount cable guards with the threads for only a few bucks. All he does to "custom make it to a bow" as you say is cut the rod to measure length. No machining is required, no special tools. Just a ruler and a hack saw. Also...the threaded rod has a weak spot where it attaches to the bow. Cutting the threads into the rod decreases structural integrity, which over time increases the likelyhood of a failure. This also increases the likely hood that the meanv dampener(it's not an STS) actually gives more at that point reducing it's effectiveness. 

Quality, longevity, and funtionality are the driving forces of the American Economy. You said it yourself...the STS has the ability to be used over a longer period of time due to the fact that it can be transfered from bow to bow. Is more funtional for that reason as well...and is of better quality for the reasons I gave in the previous paragraph. 

Having licensed the actual rights to market and sell the camo they use will also add to their longevity in another form as well.


----------



## marforme

GVDocHoliday said:


> No offense but the MeanV design costs only pocket change to make. Cobra archery sells the rear mount cable guards with the threads for only a few bucks. All he does to "custom make it to a bow" as you say is cut the rod to measure length. No machining is required, no special tools. Just a ruler and a hack saw. Also...the threaded rod has a weak spot where it attaches to the bow. Cutting the threads into the rod decreases structural integrity, which over time increases the likelyhood of a failure. This also increases the likely hood that the meanv dampener(it's not an STS) actually gives more at that point reducing it's effectiveness.
> 
> Quality, longevity, and funtionality are the driving forces of the American Economy. You said it yourself...the STS has the ability to be used over a longer period of time due to the fact that it can be transfered from bow to bow. Is more funtional for that reason as well...and is of better quality for the reasons I gave in the previous paragraph.
> 
> Having licensed the actual rights to market and sell the camo they use will also add to their longevity in another form as well.


Nicely said Bryan, Unfortunately, educating people on what is the best design over what people think makes their bow look PRETTY is difficult.


----------



## Doc

GVDocHoliday said:


> Congrats on the patent.
> 
> I'm still using the original sts with the limbsaver dampener on it. Been on my bow since early 2005.


Really?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360129

Despite the best design philosophy discussion going on, I prefer the inline string suppressor and not the side mounting block which has a tendency to move and interfere with the wrist sling and mounting stabilizers/v-bars.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

:behindsof


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Doc said:


> Really?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360129
> 
> Despite the best design philosophy discussion going on, I prefer the inline string suppressor and not the side mounting block which has a tendency to move and interfere with the wrist sling and mounting stabilizers/v-bars.


yes...but i'm not using it. That one went with the slayR I rebuilt and then sold. I'm still using my original STS on my Apex, and have a double STS sitting here waiting for my buddy to jury rig a custom block that'll allow me to mount it on my monster Pheonix.


----------



## Hemingway

Doc said:


> Really?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360129


LOL.. :darkbeer:


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> Quality, longevity, and funtionality are the driving forces of the American Economy. You said it yourself...the STS has the ability to be used over a longer period of time due to the fact that it can be transfered from bow to bow. Is more funtional for that reason as well...and is of better quality for the reasons I gave in the previous paragraph.


So no one else should be able to make something like that except STS and you right?  

Maybe they will sue you too? 

rick


----------



## sbchunter

I know I like STS better than the other brands!


----------



## gzg38b

matforme said:


> Nicely said Bryan, Unfortunately, educating people on what is the best design over what people think makes their bow look PRETTY is difficult.


I'm not sure the bracket mount STS is the BEST design. Here are some of the design flaws I noted when I used it. I say these things not to bash, but to offer constructive feedback from a mostly satisfied customer....

1. The bracket pushed my stabilizer further forward and changed the way my bow balanced. I had to buy a shorter stabilizer.

2. The single set screw was finicky to say the least. It didn't seem to stay tight. 

3. The mounting bracket transmits the force to the SIDE of the riser instead of directly to the center of the riser. It made my bow want to tourque during the shot.

None of these things has anything to do with looks. I just think the STS design could be improved that's all. If the only problem with the MeanV design is that it COULD break, I'll take my chances. Hell, anything on my bow COULD break. I haven't heard of ONE MeanV CSS break yet, so I'm not sold on that argument that he has an inferior design. My new bow (Pearson Stealth) has a rear stabilizer hole so I'm going to use a MeanV rear mount CSS.

My STS really didn't make my bow noticeably quieter or take out a whole lot of vibration compared to Sims String Leaches. It was a Hoyt Razortec (short ATA - maybe thats why...) But I DID like the fact that the arm slap was eliminated especially with bulky clothing. For that reason alone, I continued to use it and even bought one for my dad. It's a good product, but I really believe the inline design (aka MeanV) is a better design.


----------



## sbchunter

gzg38b said:


> I'm not sure the front mount STS is the BEST design. Here are some of the design flaws I noted when I used it. I say these things not to bash, but to offer constructive feedback from a mostly satisfied customer....
> 
> 1. *The bracket pushed my stabilizer further forward and changed the way my bow balanced. I had to buy a shorter stabilizer.*
> 
> 2. *The single set screw was finicky to say the least. It didn't seem to stay tight. *
> 3. The front mount bracket transmits the force to the SIDE of the riser instead of directly to the center of the riser. It made my bow want to tourque during the shot.
> 
> None of these things has anything to do with looks. I just think the front mount STS design could be improved that's all. If the only problem with the MeanV design is that it COULD break, I'll take my chances. Hell, anything on my bow COULD break. I haven't heard of ONE MeanV CSS break yet, so I'm not sold on that argument that he has an inferior design. My new bow (Pearson Stealth) has a rear stabilizer hole so I'm going to use a MeanV rear mount CSS.
> 
> My front mount STS really didn't make my bow any quieter or take out a whole lot of vibration compared to Sims String Leaches. It was a Hoyt Razortec (short ATA - maybe thats why...) But I DID like the fact that the arm slap was eliminated especially with bulky clothing. For that reason alone, I continued to use it and even bought one for my dad. It's a good product, but I really believe the front mount design could be improved.



the 07 models have 2 set screws


I noticed this too but I just switched my stabs and it worked fine

Those arnt so bad for having somthing that quites your bow down so much anyways


----------



## Doc

Joe good news, with a little help from the Intellectual Properties Office where I work, we were able to track down your published application.


----------



## Ohio_archer

*To all*

To all ye busting STS chops. Back off!!!! Go flush your head in the commode and chill out. Doc out of 10,000 sperm you were the fastest? Your always starting crap in your chipper little ways on here. Enough. If you wanna pick on people go to the local middle school and fight people in four square or teatherball. To all others with STS genital envy, i know your upset brokeback mountain II won't be out soon but you have to find another way to vent. Leave Joe and Brigette alone. Its not their fault! There are alot of bikes out there that look like Harley Davidsons, we all know what the difference is and point and laugh at the guys riding the imitations. STS is a PAYING sponsor for all of us to bash and hijack their threads now. So cut em some slack. Thanks STS for sharpening the sword of this idea so others can now dull it.


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Doc*

:wink: I have tried and tried to go back to high school but the security guards now know me on a first name basis. You know what they say about those high school chicks, i get older they stay the same age. :embara: I gather that all of the ice cream endulging that goes on in the "Doc" family home contributed to the low "count" with all of the yellow #5 in superman ice cream.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:mg:  :mg: :darkbeer:


----------



## Doc

Ohio_archer said:


> :wink: I have tried and tried to go back to high school but the security guards now know me on a first name basis. You know what they say about those high school chicks, i get older they stay the same age. :embara: I gather that all of the ice cream enduling that goes on in the "Doc" family home contributed to the low "count" with all of the yellow #5 in superman ice cream.


Oh you are incorrect my dear whizzer of the flames...it is the grossly obscene amount of Mt Dew that is consumed.


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Lol*

That is probably the key part. You know every time i try the whizzer i get put out of service due to an improperly charged handline. The National Fire Protection Association mandates at least a 1 3/4" handline.


----------



## Doc

O_A: Do you think if you removed your STS off the bow that the plunger tipped arrows would actually stick to the wall or is that a mute point?:teeth:


----------



## Ohio_archer

*I dunno*

I usually have problems getting them to stick with the mutes. I now have stepped it up to 1" PVC arrows. They are alot more cost effective and alf does not complain as much when they hit him. Stupid humans. Though i must say since the installation of my STS i don't have to hide potatoes in my trousers anymore to impress the ladies.


----------



## Doc

Ohio_archer said:


> i don't have to hide potatoes in my trousers anymore to impress the ladies.


Let me guess you kept putting those potatoes in the back of your trousers:mg:


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> Let me guess you kept putting those potatoes in the back of your trousers





rick


----------



## Ohio_archer

*uhhh...*

Yeah man thats where they pick up the most chicks, well at least catches the most looks from chicks. That is where it goes right? Hey look it there "Doc" just cause you can write your own prescriptions for "male enhancement" pharmaceuticals does not make you the "Man". I mean we're not making fun of you for shooting rytarda bows.


----------



## Doc

Ohio_archer said:


> Yeah man thats where they pick up the most chicks, well at least catches the most looks from chicks. That is where it goes right? Hey look it there "Doc" just cause you can write your own prescriptions for "male enhancement" pharmaceuticals does not make you the "Man". I mean we're not making fun of you for shooting rytarda bows.



Are you challenging me to a shooting match? Are you in Ohio or just cross the border to shoot our little deer? Besides I need something to enhace before writing a scrip:embara:


----------



## sbchunter

you guys should go talk on some other thread or page each other


----------



## Ohio_archer

*me*

I'm right in the pubic region of Ohio. Logan. Just 20 minutes up from Nelsontucky the home of the IBO 3rd leg. Oh i don't know i'd call it a "match", but if you'd care to take a dare i'll make a bet with you.


----------



## Ohio_archer

*???*

Crooksville, Ohio has a indoor 20 target 3D shoot on February 11th. I win you start equipping all Doc bows with STS. I lose....i walk out with Doc owns me written on my forehead and forever written on my sig line.


----------



## marforme

:spam2: :spam2: t: :focus: :focus:


----------



## Doc

Ohio_archer said:


> Crooksville, Ohio has a indoor 20 target 3D shoot on February 11th. I win you start equipping all Doc bows with STS. I lose....i walk out with Doc owns me written on my forehead and forever written on my sig line.


Oh man...are you sure you want to do this nozzle nuts?:wink: I'll bring a Sharpie.


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Off topic?*

I'm about to sacrifice my forehead for STS, i think i'm on topic. YUP. Bring it Doc man. I'll even go as far as putting DOC ROKS on my mustang gt license plate.


----------



## fasst

*Here we go again*

Keep the thread on topic. If you posted here, and I removed your post, consider this a warning.


----------



## Doc

fasst said:


> Keep the thread on topic. If you posted here, and I removed your post, consider this a warning.


:wink: Where was this thread going? Patent discussion or new product discussion?


----------



## fasst

Doc said:


> :wink: Where was this thread going? Patent discussion or new product discussion?


I believe the title is "New Products" :wink:


----------



## fasst

Which reminds me, I need another STS in the Realtree APG camo for the new Bullet that's on the way....waddya say Brigitte and Joe?


----------



## RickH78

fasst said:


> Which reminds me, I need another STS in the Realtree APG camo for the new Bullet that's on the way....waddya say Brigitte and Joe?


That camo looks sweet doesn't it, I will be getting two.:wink:


----------



## zwalls

gzg38b said:


> I owned the original STS. My next one will be a Meanv CSS. You guys at STS are missing the boat by not using MeanV's design. Having a model that is adjustable to fit ANY bow benefits STS much more than it benefits the consumer. Let's be honest - you guys only do that to minimize your manufacturing costs. It would cost you alot more to make them "bow specific" like MeanV does. That would eat into your profits though. I understand how business and manufacturing works. Just come out and say it - they are adjustable (or GENERIC) to minimize your manufacturing cost and thus maximize your profit. If I spend 800 bucks on a bow, I'm not worried about whether or not my $40 STS will work on the next bow I buy three years from now. I'd rather have a custom one that fits my bow and looks good. I'm not bashing, I'm just trying to offer some constructive feedback as of your customer's. If you choose to listen great. If not, I'll just buy MeanV's CSS.
> 
> You guys get my respect for being the original, but I really think you'd sell alot more if you had a rear mount version that threaded directly into the rear stabilizer hole like MeanV does. I know you say that in your testing that design didn't work as well, but MeanV's customers seem delighted with that design. I think the biggest problem with MeanV's design is that they cost more to produce. However, I'd be willing to pay a little more for the "Original" STS if it looked as good as MeanV's does....


how in the world would you know the cost of production of either of these products.youi just have another agenda IMO


----------



## PDR

can not wait to get my new bow so I can figure out the one I want


----------



## Sirs

lets bring this GREAT product to the top and let more people know what great products are put out by fellow archers who try their best to put out a good product.


----------



## goofy2788

I can't sing enough praises for the STS, I recently went out and bought a front mount (it is more versitile) for my bow, Needless to say I was pleasently surprised at how much difference it made on my bow. I currenlty shoot a Proline NSX II that did have some hand shock...WOW now it has none!!!

I'll never own a bow again that dosen't have an STS on it.

If you've never tried one, try it....They work!!!


----------



## MHansel

*Chl Sts*

I have a CHL STS, the reason I went with his because it was a rear mounted and looked cleaner installed. I have a hunting buddy he has an STS (original) but he rotated it and cut off some of the rod so it's mounted directly behind the riser. I can see how some say the mounting block off to the side would cause some torque.

This subject is a hot one!!! I believe STS as made a great product for archery equipment, but I also believe that meanV, and CHL have improved or customized the STS for us that wanted a cleaner look. If I had known STS had a rear mount that was clean looking, like CHL then maybe some of us wouldn't have found other STS like CHL and meanV. Luke is a great guy, machining is his talent:wink: it's sad to see how people just cann't get along anymore. This person's doing that, or this, etc.... With some of the talent in this industry like Luke, why not try or ask the guy's to be a part of STS ????

Why fight, combine the talent's, making everyone's business grow


----------



## Doc

hansel said:


> I have a CHL STS, the reason I went with his because it was a rear mounted and looked cleaner installed. I have a hunting buddy he has an STS (original) but he rotated it and cut off some of the rod so it's mounted directly behind the riser. I can see how some say the mounting block off to the side would cause some torque.
> 
> This subject is a hot one!!! I believe STS as made a great product for archery equipment, but I also believe that meanV, and CHL have improved or customized the STS for us that wanted a cleaner look. If I had known STS had a rear mount that was clean looking, like CHL then maybe some of us wouldn't have found other STS like CHL and meanV. Luke is a great guy, machining is his talent:wink: it's sad to see how people just cann't get along anymore. This person's doing that, or this, etc.... With some of the talent in this industry like Luke, why not try or ask the guy's to be a part of STS ????
> 
> Why fight, combine the talent's, making everyone's business grow


Excellent post:thumb: I not only believe we get a cleaner look, but also better functionality as there is not off-set mounting block to interfere with installing a grip, v-bar bracket or dampener.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

hansel said:


> I have a CHL STS, the reason I went with his because it was a rear mounted and looked cleaner installed. I have a hunting buddy he has an STS (original) but he rotated it and cut off some of the rod so it's mounted directly behind the riser. I can see how some say the mounting block off to the side would cause some torque.
> 
> This subject is a hot one!!! I believe STS as made a great product for archery equipment, but I also believe that meanV, and CHL have improved or customized the STS for us that wanted a cleaner look. If I had known STS had a rear mount that was clean looking, like CHL then maybe some of us wouldn't have found other STS like CHL and meanV. Luke is a great guy, machining is his talent:wink: it's sad to see how people just cann't get along anymore. This person's doing that, or this, etc.... With some of the talent in this industry like Luke, why not try or ask the guy's to be a part of STS ????
> 
> Why fight, combine the talent's, making everyone's business grow





Doc said:


> Excellent post:thumb: I not only believe we get a cleaner look, but also better functionality as there is not off-set mounting block to interfere with installing a grip, v-bar bracket or dampener.


im sorry but i have to disagree with you two, the cleaner look is a personal thing.. i like the looks of the side mount and i like to adjust the rod so its just touching my wrist, thats just another way for me to know my grip is the same everytime and my x count is not hurting any from it.
oh and the new stoppers are very nice....


----------



## oldglorynewbie

I placed my order for an STS just this morning. Brigitte took my order personally. She talked to me like I was a long time friend and today was the first time I had ever spoken to her on the phone. That kind of service is sadly rare these days but the folks at STS are keeping it alive and well. Thanks Joe and Brigitte! I cannot wait to get it and put it on my bow. I will post pics when I get the chance.:thumbs_up


----------



## dwayneh

oldglorynewbie said:


> I placed my order for an STS just this morning. Brigitte took my order personally. She talked to me like I was a long time friend and today was the first time I had ever spoken to her on the phone. That kind of service is sadly rare these days but the folks at STS are keeping it alive and well. Thanks Joe and Brigitte! I cannot wait to get it and put it on my bow. I will post pics when I get the chance.:thumbs_up


I tried to order an STS through email awhile back, actually just before Christmas. Being from Canada I was suppose to email them first in order to get a shipping estimate...they never got back to me, so I went to MeanV and ordered from him. I guess I could have called them as well, but I chose to use email as it was an option. Whether STS is a good product or not, I'll never know, but I did get to discover MeanV's version, and glad I did. Any future bow I get will have MeanV's version, or I'll just make my own if I find the time.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Doc said:


> Excellent post:thumb: I not only believe we get a cleaner look, but also better functionality as there is not off-set mounting block to interfere with installing a grip, v-bar bracket or dampener.


Hey Doc. I guess you over looked this in post #2:
Joe calls this mounting block the "All-In-One" System. For the tournament shooter that like to shoot the STS and have the V-bar weight system. They can make their own combinations. They can use 2 of the New Extreme Rods to get their STS as close to the nocking point as possible or they can make a combination of uses like an extreme rod and a regular STS rod or two regular STS rods, etc.....Notice the new EDS stoppers?


Is the picture too small to see on your monitor?:wink: I have read your posts before on AT and thought you were a helpful guy. It seems you have an axe to grind against STS. Why?


----------



## Doc

oldglorynewbie said:


> Hey Doc. I guess you over looked this in post #2:
> Joe calls this mounting block the "All-In-One" System. For the tournament shooter that like to shoot the STS and have the V-bar weight system. They can make their own combinations. They can use 2 of the New Extreme Rods to get their STS as close to the nocking point as possible or they can make a combination of uses like an extreme rod and a regular STS rod or two regular STS rods, etc.....Notice the new EDS stoppers?
> 
> 
> Is the picture too small to see on your monitor?:wink: I have read your posts before on AT and thought you were a helpful guy. It seems you have an axe to grind against STS. Why?


No axe to grind, what makes you think I am grinding anything? I just stated my opinion of the STS vs other products. I have no experience with the new STS, but I still don't see where the offset mounting block was eliminated which IMO gives a "bulky look".

So taking your comment to heart, I just went back through all my posts on this thread in case I said something I don't remember to try and to find out where your comment came from and I can't find anything:
I asked about the patent....and then stated I found it
I asked how the Dry Fire Invitational went.
I showed a pic from one of Trotter's patents citing him for his previous work
I asked Hemingway about a bow pic he posted
I stated other devices give a cleaner look
I asked fasst where the thread was headed
I busted GV's chops a bit
Now I am responding to you
Where did I go wrong?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

*Doc*

Did not mean to get you all riled up Doc... The offset mounting block is not in Post #2. That is a new block made to address the concerns which you mentioned in post #123 which was the only post I was refering to. I assumed you had seen post #2 (which may have been wrong, maybe you did not) and ignored it by saying QUOTE[better functionality as there is not off-set mounting block to interfere with installing a grip, v-bar bracket or dampener.]END QUOTE.
This is why I asked if you had an axe to grind. No ill intent. The comment I made about the picture size was genuine because I have dial up and loading them are a headache for me.


----------



## kieran

has anyone ever made a suppressor attachment that clamps on the end of the cable guard, and is then angled downward, below the arrow transit area? (i figure mounting above the arrow path would interfere with sight alignment)

obviously you'd need enough room to get a secure mount, and not restrict the movement of the slide, but it seems to me to be a not-entirely-stupid idea. ?


----------



## StevieJAngler

man that damper looks alot like another one i have seen on here before  . one that came out first i might add


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

The thing I see is the STS was created by one company, one man's concept, individuals on there seen it and cleaned it up to their liking and what they could do with what equipment they have to do it. They made some nice designs as well, not going to argue about that.

Bottom line is they took "someone else's" and ran with it. If it was not for this site I believe those two who are competitor's now to the original STS would not even had gotten into making them. Am I right or wrong?

This site got them into making them off someone's else's design?

Its like saying I can make bows that look like Mathews and shoot the same but for 1/2 the price, you think guys would be lining up to buy one....you think Mathews would be upset with me? The American way I guess!


----------



## Doc

kieran said:


> has anyone ever made a suppressor attachment that clamps on the end of the cable guard, and is then angled downward, below the arrow transit area? (i figure mounting above the arrow path would interfere with sight alignment)
> 
> obviously you'd need enough room to get a secure mount, and not restrict the movement of the slide, but it seems to me to be a not-entirely-stupid idea. ?


Yes that was designed and patented in 2003 by Henry Gallops Jr. from Bear Archery. There was also a previous design, but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## Doc

AdvanTimberLou said:


> If it was not for this site I believe those two who are competitor's now to the original STS would not even had gotten into making them. Am I right or wrong?


ATLou I do not doubt this is the case, but there are very few unique and originals in any industry anymore. Somebody is trying to do it better or cheaper than the other guy....good ol' capitalism-driven free enterprise.


----------



## MHansel

Can I ask a question, why does meanv/CHL get so much attention to making an STS, but no-one say's anything about, the people making aftermarket grip's, or strings, or braided sling's. There are other companies that make the same product, Torqueless grip's, Winners Choice,etc.. I don't see them giving Tronjo, or Bucknasty as much attention as STS has with CHL or meanV. I just don't get it


----------



## marforme

hansel said:


> Can I ask a question, why does meanv/CHL get so much attention to making an STS, but no-one say's anything about, the people making aftermarket grip's, or strings, or braided sling's. There are other companies that make the same product, Torqueless grip's, Winners Choice,etc.. I don't see them giving Tronjo, or Bucknasty as much attention as STS has with CHL or meanV. I just don't get it


Strings and grips are not unique, every bow has them and are seen as common elements to any design. Unless something in that area comes out as very different and unlike anything else, it is not even able to be patented as far as I am aware of.


----------



## MHansel

matforme said:


> Strings and grips are not unique, every bow has them and are seen as common elements to any design. Unless something in that area comes out as very different and unlike anything else, it is not even able to be patented as far as I am aware of.


So none of those companies have patent issue's, I thought Winner's Choice had some claim to patent on there string. My point is that I believe that everyone has a great product, STS, CHL, meanV. And if in fact STS is going to send letter's to CHL, and MeanV, then I guess they are going to be going after HOYT, BEAR Archery


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

hansel said:


> So none of those companies have patent issue's, I thought Winner's Choice had some claim to patent on there string. My point is that I believe that everyone has a great product, STS, CHL, meanV. And if in fact STS is going to send letter's to CHL, and MeanV, then I guess they are going to be going after HOYT, BEAR Archery


Let's say Hansel you came up with the STS concept. You put it on here trying to gain business. People are buying them left and right and your business is doing well off this concept you created. Your happy and your keeping your employees working. Then I get on here, see what your doing and say I can do it better. I start making them, your sales drop. Now how do you feel about me doing this?

All I did was come on here, seen what you were making and decided I too can do it. Why should you make all the money off it? Granted its your concept but who says I can't steal your idea and run with it?

I think you would be mad about it. MeanV and CHL and good guys but this site got them into making STS's because of one guys vision and the posting of it on here. They didn't invent the wheel they just enhanced it in their eyes.

I guess its allowable and as you can see all have a loyal following.


----------



## MHansel

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Let's say Hansel you came up with the STS concept. You put it on here trying to gain business. People are buying them left and right and your business is doing well off this concept you created. Your happy and your keeping your employees working. Then I get on here, see what your doing and say I can do it better. I start making them, your sales drop. Now how do you feel about me doing this?
> 
> All I did was come on here, seen what you were making and decided I too can do it. Why should you make all the money off it? Granted its your concept but who says I can't steal your idea and run with it?
> 
> I think you would be mad about it. MeanV and CHL and good guys but this site got them into making STS's because of one guys vision and the posting of it on here. They didn't invent the wheel they just enhanced it in their eyes.
> 
> I guess its allowable and as you can see all have a loyal following.


The STS originaly concept in the 80's, has CHL, meanV really hurt STS financially? CHL don't have retail store's or mail order selling there STS's just here in the classified's and by word of mouth.

So was the current day STS company the one that had the concept in the 80's, then if they are I stand corrected, and then they have every right to get the patent then


----------



## delawarearcher

hansel said:


> And if in fact STS is going to send letter's to CHL, and MeanV


I have heard this as well:zip:


----------



## Doc

hansel said:


> And if in fact STS is going to send letter's to CHL, and MeanV


More than this has already been done, but that discussion doesn't "fit" here. 

ATLou, this is the American way. It is not about feelings or emotions it is about capitalism and free enterprise (even in this small industrial niche). If nobody improved upon prior technology, then we would all be shooting rough longbows with human hair strings and living in caves still.:wink:


----------



## goofy2788

With how this thread is progressing I feel the need to voice my opinion on this matter. It is not our place as viewers and consumers to speculate on who is right or wrong in this matter of STS vs CHL vs MeanV. If Joe and Brigitte feel they have a case against them then it is well within the law for them to persue it. If you have nothing to say positive about the STS system or their new products and you prefer the copies more, that is your perogative. However the STS company has a product and their business to protect and they will by all means they deem reasonable. Once again it is not our business to speculate, accuse, or demean anyone or company for what they do. 

I for one will be now and forever a loyal customer due not only to a great product but also two of the nicest people I've meet in the archery industry. STS/Bucks & Ducks is not a big corporation but a family of people just like you or me who happened to come accross a great idea, improve on it and follow all LEGAL avenues to begin production and sales of their product.


----------



## MHansel

I'm not going to deny that they are great people, just wondering if they have ever asked Luke to come onboard as a sub-contractor.
I've voiced my opinion, and this will be the end of it for me, good luck too all.


----------



## Sirs

Well once again I'll say look at the STS New products has put out now,thats what this thread is about right, this is the STS new product thread not the meanv,or CHL compare thread. lets bump to the top lol


----------



## marforme

hansel said:


> I'm not going to deny that they are great people, just wondering if they have ever asked Luke to come onboard as a sub-contractor.
> I've voiced my opinion, and this will be the end of it for me, good luck too all.


Why would they need him at all. Has anyone given thought to the fact that neither Meanv or CHL produce a ton of these and that maybe all they would have had to do was give respect to STS and just give them a call and ask if they could make a few of these as long as they don't advertise or anything. I think they would deserve that instead of just trying to copy off of their idea, just a thought.


----------



## shooter74

*hmmm cry babysssssssssssssssssssssssssss*

you all are just made because you did not think of it in the first place why to go sts man good product


----------



## selectarchery

Back to discussing the new products...does anyone like the possible new logo here? Could that mean that the new website will be up soon?????

Jim


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STS makes a good product, not unagreeable, I fought with Joe before; about his idea of doing dry firing at the ATA show. That is the most obsurd business act I have ever heard of. Then I too heard about the letters and other things said to Luke and Dan; that really ticked me off. Now for those who say this product has never been thought about before, take a look at history, the idea is everywhere. How much business did Dan and Luke take away, probably about no more then 10%, probably at a level of 2%. They sell their stuff on a forum of over 50,000, not in stores across the country. The point is, whatever legal action has been taken or will be taken is dumb. The in fact did nothing to infringe a patent, the CHL and CSS work in the same way, but are yet so different with their design. To me it just sounds like someone got their undies all bunched up...:wink:


----------



## marforme

Jeff K in IL said:


> STS makes a good product, not unagreeable, I fought with Joe before; about his idea of doing dry firing at the ATA show. That is the most obsurd business act I have ever heard of. Then I too heard about the letters and other things said to Luke and Dan; that really ticked me off. Now for those who say this product has never been thought about before, take a look at history, the idea is everywhere. How much business did Dan and Luke take away, probably about no more then 10%, probably at a level of 2%. They sell their stuff on a forum of over 50,000, not in stores across the country. The point is, whatever legal action has been taken or will be taken is dumb. The in fact did nothing to infringe a patent, the CHL and CSS work in the same way, but are yet so different with their design. To me it just sounds like someone got their undies all bunched up...:wink:



Go back and read post 73 and 76. Also, some people may think this, but Joe has never once said he was the first with this idea. Do you really think this is all about Dan and Luke. Look at the big picture.


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> STS makes a good product, not unagreeable, I fought with Joe before; about his idea of doing dry firing at the ATA show. That is the most obsurd business act I have ever heard of. Then I too heard about the letters and other things said to Luke and Dan; that really ticked me off. Now for those who say this product has never been thought about before, take a look at history, the idea is everywhere. How much business did Dan and Luke take away, probably about no more then 10%, probably at a level of 2%. They sell their stuff on a forum of over 50,000, not in stores across the country. The point is, whatever legal action has been taken or will be taken is dumb. The in fact did nothing to infringe a patent, the CHL and CSS work in the same way, but are yet so different with their design. To me it just sounds like someone got their undies all bunched up...:wink:


Jeff,
I do think the word "fought" is a little harsh. Joe has not "fought" with anyone over anything on here. He just states facts or his opinions on OUR products. Goodness knows what would happen if he really voiced his opinion on some other products. People might actually learn something if they cared to listen.

Dry firing a bow for testing our products is "extreme" but not "absurd"..........people need to test their products so they can understand the stress that it will withstand (after all we do have a life-time warranty on all our machined pieces). For example:

Car companies need to test out airbags in cars......it would be a bummer for a car salesman to tell you that your car has this "safety" feature....but it's not been tested.

Joe will always make sure that our products will do what we claim they do. He's definitely not into putting a product on the market without going through ALL the paces.

On the subject of the business Luke and Dan are "taking away from us"........well, here's something you could relate to (maybe):

How about the government starts taking an extra 10 to 20% more out of your paycheck for taxes. You shouldn't object because you still have all of your other money and it's just a "small" portion that they want. Even though the money was yours originally.........they don't want much.

Point is that it's no one's business how much we make, how many we make, or anything like that. That is entirely OUR business.

This thread is solely about our NEW products. Just ours. We don't want to compare our NEW products with anyone elses. We don't want to argue with anyone. If you don't shoot our products and you have some suggestions, you are more than welcome to PM us and we'll get back to you right away. If you don't want to shoot our products and you want to discuss someone else's products.....just find their threads in the general discussion area and you're more than welcome to praise their products there. 

I do appreciate everyone who has contacted me with their compliments, suggestions, and ideas through email and private messages. 

Brigitte


----------



## cjsholes

Brigitte should have been a speech writer. nicely said.


----------



## STSman

cjsholes said:


> Brigitte should have been a speech writer. nicely said.


Now that comment is VERY appreciated. Thank you. Take care.

Brigitte


----------



## fasst

Great post Brigitte.

And remember, this IS a STS New Product thread, not a comparison thread.

Please keep on topic.


----------



## DUCK29

Brigitte, Did you ever find anything out on the question I had on making one for a Mathews bow using the lower quiver mount? I would be glad to test one for you.


----------



## STSman

DUCK29 said:


> Brigitte, Did you ever find anything out on the question I had on making one for a Mathews bow using the lower quiver mount? I would be glad to test one for you.



I'll let you know later on today............thanks

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> Jeff,
> I do think the word "fought" is a little harsh. Joe has not "fought" with anyone over anything on here. He just states facts or his opinions on OUR products. Goodness knows what would happen if he really voiced his opinion on some other products. People might actually learn something if they cared to listen.
> 
> Dry firing a bow for testing our products is "extreme" but not "absurd"..........people need to test their products so they can understand the stress that it will withstand (after all we do have a life-time warranty on all our machined pieces). For example:
> 
> Car companies need to test out airbags in cars......it would be a bummer for a car salesman to tell you that your car has this "safety" feature....but it's not been tested.
> 
> Joe will always make sure that our products will do what we claim they do. He's definitely not into putting a product on the market without going through ALL the paces.
> 
> On the subject of the business Luke and Dan are "taking away from us"........well, here's something you could relate to (maybe):
> 
> How about the government starts taking an extra 10 to 20% more out of your paycheck for taxes. You shouldn't object because you still have all of your other money and it's just a "small" portion that they want. Even though the money was yours originally.........they don't want much.
> 
> Point is that it's no one's business how much we make, how many we make, or anything like that. That is entirely OUR business.
> 
> This thread is solely about our NEW products. Just ours. We don't want to compare our NEW products with anyone elses. We don't want to argue with anyone. If you don't shoot our products and you have some suggestions, you are more than welcome to PM us and we'll get back to you right away. If you don't want to shoot our products and you want to discuss someone else's products.....just find their threads in the general discussion area and you're more than welcome to praise their products there.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone who has contacted me with their compliments, suggestions, and ideas through email and private messages.
> 
> Brigitte


This thread was turned into something not wanted because of other people, don't look at me...

Now tell me this; when dry firing the bow with an STS on it, does it absorb all power produced by the bow? I don't think so, but if you have some cold hard facts then I may be wrong. But when dry firing a bow, excess vibration among other things gets distributed to different areas of the bow, where there should be none. Like the limbs and such. That is what an arrow is for, to store the energy produced. Thats what the argument was started about.

Matforme; the world revolves around more than an STS as well. Kind of a goofy statement to make considering your the one I see posting STS stuff everywhere.

BTW, I have reviewed the Patent Pending for the STS, and Dan is in the clear. I know all the times Joe has tried to "scare" the competition away. Calling people's distributors and such, pretending to send cease of production letters. Somebody is afraid; or jealous. Do you think Dan or look make tons of money off of theirs, no. Are they in it to make a living, no. What is next STS trying to prove that Hoyt and Ross owe them royalties for their STS thingy that is taped into the riser? Does Elite pay royalties to STS as well?

Thanks guys, but no thanks. I looked at the big picture, and I typed it above. The STS is a great product; I have tried one, but there are others available that do the same as well.

Also, comparing the Gov't taking money from my paycheck is not a way to compare such things. That is based on a much smaller scale, and a much smaller amount of money. Now look at this, I wonder how many on these forums use some kind of suppressor other than an STS. Probably 1% or less, that is 500 people. Now look at the amount of shops around the nation that sell STS products, probably at least 1 in every state.... That means there is at least 50 shops. Multiply that by the number of STS's I see in a shop on average. Thats 300 STS Suppressors (at least), with a profit of $13,200 for the regular STS. Now lets say there is 3000 shops across the country; thast $132,000 made. You cannot tell me, that guys who make them privately, and sell them on ONE forum take tons of money from you...


----------



## STSman

Jeff,
Just trying to keep things friendly and posting about our new products. Have a great day. Take care.

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> Jeff,
> Just trying to keep things friendly and posting about our new products. Have a great day. Take care.
> 
> Brigitte



You too!

I actually I did math wrong, if you have 3000 shops across the country with an average of 6 STS's per shop; then you profit $792,000....:wink:


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> You too!
> 
> I actually I did math wrong, if you have 3000 shops across the country with an average of 6 STS's per shop; then you profit $792,000....:wink:


No problem..........everyone has to make a mistake every once in a while........shows you're human:wink: :wink: 

Brigitte


----------



## Hemingway

Jeff K in IL said:


> BTW, I have reviewed the Patent Pending for the STS, and Dan is in the clear. I know all the times Joe has tried to "scare" the competition away. Calling people's distributors and such, pretending to send cease of production letters. Somebody is afraid; or jealous. Do you think Dan or look make tons of money off of theirs, no. Are they in it to make a living, no. What is next STS trying to prove that Hoyt and Ross owe them royalties for their STS thingy that is taped into the riser? Does Elite pay royalties to STS as well?


I agree 100% and from what I've read of the patent, none of STS's competitors have anything to worry about. :wink:


----------



## GruBBworM

STSman said:


> Jeff,
> I do think the word "fought" is a little harsh. Joe has not "fought" with anyone over anything on here. He just states facts or his opinions on OUR products. Goodness knows what would happen if he really voiced his opinion on some other products. People might actually learn something if they cared to listen.
> 
> Dry firing a bow for testing our products is "extreme" but not "absurd"..........people need to test their products so they can understand the stress that it will withstand (after all we do have a life-time warranty on all our machined pieces). For example:
> 
> Car companies need to test out airbags in cars......it would be a bummer for a car salesman to tell you that your car has this "safety" feature....but it's not been tested.
> 
> Joe will always make sure that our products will do what we claim they do. He's definitely not into putting a product on the market without going through ALL the paces.
> 
> On the subject of the business Luke and Dan are "taking away from us"........well, here's something you could relate to (maybe):
> 
> How about the government starts taking an extra 10 to 20% more out of your paycheck for taxes. You shouldn't object because you still have all of your other money and it's just a "small" portion that they want. Even though the money was yours originally.........they don't want much.
> 
> Point is that it's no one's business how much we make, how many we make, or anything like that. That is entirely OUR business.
> 
> This thread is solely about our NEW products. Just ours. We don't want to compare our NEW products with anyone elses. We don't want to argue with anyone. If you don't shoot our products and you have some suggestions, you are more than welcome to PM us and we'll get back to you right away. If you don't want to shoot our products and you want to discuss someone else's products.....just find their threads in the general discussion area and you're more than welcome to praise their products there.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone who has contacted me with their compliments, suggestions, and ideas through email and private messages.
> 
> Brigitte


yes very well siad nicely put I agree 100% 

Jon


----------



## STSman

GruBBworM said:


> yes very well siad nicely put I agree 100%
> 
> Jon


Thank you...........it's very appreciated.

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Good luck to STS in the future, I guess good facts don't represent what they use to!


----------



## Jason Shore

STSman said:


> .
> 
> On the subject of the business Luke and Dan are "taking away from us"........well, here's something you could relate to (maybe):
> 
> How about the government starts taking an extra 10 to 20% more out of your paycheck for taxes. You shouldn't object because you still have all of your other money and it's just a "small" portion that they want. Even though the money was yours originally.........they don't want much.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Have you also sent letters to AEP and Hoyt ?? Or are these two to big and you are only intersted in giving the small guys a hard time:wink:
> Imagine how much money you will loose Now that Hoyt have a similar device on there new bows:wink: People who buy the new line of hoyts will not be buying after market add on sts from anyone, imagine the lost dollars:wink:
> It is only a matter of time before other bow compainies follow Hoyts idea
> Not trying to have a argument... I am just trying to understand the logic to it all
> :darkbeer: Jason


----------



## STSman

I was just curious if all of AT's sponsors get harrassed?

Seems since we've become a sponsor of Archery Talk that more and more harrassment is coming our way.....I would have thought that it would have been the other way around....a better welcome

Just curious..........

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> I was just curious if all of AT's sponsors get harrassed?
> 
> Seems since we've become a sponsor of Archery Talk that more and more harrassment is coming our way.....I would have thought that it would have been the other way around....a better welcome
> 
> Just curious..........
> 
> Brigitte


Brigitte;

I never harrassed, so if you are generalizing this post towards me; I take offence to it. All I did was point out facts, and I know how my post got deleted for it. All I will say is, I just don't like when people hide behind a curtain acting like they are someone they are not...


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> Brigitte;
> 
> I never harrassed, so if you are generalizing this post towards me; I take offence to it. All I did was point out facts, and I know how my post got deleted for it. All I will say is, I just don't like when people hide behind a curtain acting like they are someone they are not...


Jeff,
This post was definitely not directed towards you.....I'm sorry if you felt it was.....I did nothing nor said anything to anyone to get your posts deleted.....

I do not hide behind curtains or pretend to be something I am not. I am the same in person as I am when I type my posts. I was just making my own observation. Nothing more.

Again, it was just a question but no one was "pointed" out.

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> Jeff,
> This post was definitely not directed towards you.....I'm sorry if you felt it was.....I did nothing nor said anything to anyone to get your posts deleted.....
> 
> I do not hide behind curtains or pretend to be something I am not. I am the same in person as I am when I type my posts. I was just making my own observation. Nothing more.
> 
> Again, it was just a question but no one was "pointed" out.
> 
> Brigitte


What I meant was; as the company, not as a general person.

2 of my posts from yesterday were deleted; yet the sad part is; they were 100% factual. But yet they cannot stay? I have my own idea of whom removed them and played a hand in the process.

An no AT sponsors to not get harrassed, but this whole competition situation gets many riled up, causing many to come off as harrassing. 

Have a good day Brigitte..


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> What I meant was; as the company, not as a general person.
> 
> 2 of my posts from yesterday were deleted; yet the sad part is; they were 100% factual. But yet they cannot stay? I have my own idea of whom removed them and played a hand in the process.
> 
> An no AT sponsors to not get harrassed, but this whole competition situation gets many riled up, causing many to come off as harrassing.
> 
> Have a good day Brigitte..


I can appreciate anyone who points out "facts", but I do have to point out that a lot of people (I'm not stating just you on this one) need to get some of their information from a more reliable source. A lot of what they write is not a "fact" but more just heresay. And a lot of things said and asked on here is no one's business but ours. 

I try to never single a person out with anything that I say or write. I'm not that type of person. If I ever do, it's only a response to what they have asked. I try to be very careful of what I say so that it doesn't get shoved back at me again. 

Take care and I hope you have a good day too.

Brigitte


----------



## goofy2788

Jeff K in IL said:


> What I meant was; as the company, not as a general person.
> 
> 2 of my posts from yesterday were deleted; yet the sad part is; they were 100% factual. But yet they cannot stay? I have my own idea of whom removed them and played a hand in the process.
> 
> An no AT sponsors to not get harrassed, but this whole competition situation gets many riled up, causing many to come off as harrassing.
> 
> Have a good day Brigitte..


Jeff, Brigitte will never single anyone out but I'm going to in just this case, I didn't read the posts you placed nor do I really care what "factual" information they may have obtained. The issue at hand is that this thread is not about the Meanv, CHL, Hoyt, whomever makes a string dampener but about the new 07' STS line. Since this was posted this thread has had way to many people coming on here and complaining, comparing, and disrespecting the STS company due to issues that we as the general populace DO NOT know all the facts to. So please if you don't have something to say about the new products and all you want to do is try to continue this controversy then start your own thread about it.

The only FACT that remains is that Joe and Brigitte have every right to protect there business in any legal manner they see reasonable to protect the product that they developed and marketed LEGALLY not just copied and started selling.

So for you and any future others who feel they need to come here and stat the great advantages of a copycat product, start your own thread and leave this one to the people whom have used and will continue to use the original STS.


----------



## white00crow

To the STS company love your product. Just checked out the web site to order the new side mount and its not avable there, I know you said 4 weeks for order, I was just wondering when it will be avable from your websight/dealers?

Thanks, Mark Hoover


----------



## STSman

white00crow said:


> To the STS company love your product. Just checked out the web site to order the new side mount and its not avable there, I know you said 4 weeks for order, I was just wondering when it will be avable from your websight/dealers?
> 
> Thanks, Mark Hoover


Mark,
We're working on a new STS logo this weekend and as soon as that's finished we'll have the website up and running with the new products.
The reason we're saying 4 to 6 weeks is because I'd much rather give a longer time frame and get everything shipped sooner than expected instead of giving a short time frame and having things take longer.
Take care,

Brigitte


----------



## goofy2788

white00crow said:


> To the STS company love your product. Just checked out the web site to order the new side mount and its not avable there, I know you said 4 weeks for order, I was just wondering when it will be avable from your websight/dealers?
> 
> Thanks, Mark Hoover


It should be real soon Mark. I know they've been extemely busy since the ATA show but we all should see the new products real soon. I myself can't wait to try out the new stabilizer.


----------



## southerngirl

Considering AT is full of pot stirrers, yes anything that's on AT for awhile get's attacked. I'm just waiting my turn.......


----------



## STSman

southerngirl said:


> Considering AT is full of pot stirrers, yes anything that's on AT for awhile get's attacked. I'm just waiting my turn.......


I will be soooooo surprised if it happens to you.......

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

goofy2788 said:


> Jeff, Brigitte will never single anyone out but I'm going to in just this case, I didn't read the posts you placed nor do I really care what "factual" information they may have obtained. The issue at hand is that this thread is not about the Meanv, CHL, Hoyt, whomever makes a string dampener but about the new 07' STS line. Since this was posted this thread has had way to many people coming on here and complaining, comparing, and disrespecting the STS company due to issues that we as the general populace DO NOT know all the facts to. So please if you don't have something to say about the new products and all you want to do is try to continue this controversy then start your own thread about it.
> 
> The only FACT that remains is that Joe and Brigitte have every right to protect there business in any legal manner they see reasonable to protect the product that they developed and marketed LEGALLY not just copied and started selling.
> 
> So for you and any future others who feel they need to come here and stat the great advantages of a copycat product, start your own thread and leave this one to the people whom have used and will continue to use the original STS.



See this is the part that is not factual, I get my facts from real people who tell me and converse with me about this. I get them from the source, I have to go no farther. And the fact is these people do not lie to me, and their product works as well.

Now the STS is not in a legal stance yet, their patent is to be issued on 2-14-07, which at that time they are legal to do what they want, until then everything is chickabob. Patent Pending is nothing more than "Pending". I have reviewed the Patent, and I wish for you to tell me where it will incorporate these so called "copycats". 

No one has copied, the idea was used to create other things, look at the CHL for example, Luke was the first to come out with a side mount for a Hoyt; now look STS has one too; the same could be said about both.

Copycat has many terms, kind unrelative in the archery industry since all the new bows look alike, are they copycats too? Something can look alike and perform the same or different, that is what happens in business is competition. Competition is healthy for the market, and promotes better pricing structure and changes to future equipment. Like I said there is one place these "copycats" sell their product, and that is *AT*, nowhere else. Their profit is marginal at best, compared to those of a National Company. If every big business company were to sue or do something like that to other meaningless companies because they developed a product that uses Java as well; then there would not be very many companies left, and the industry would die!

You look at how many use the STS, and how many use a CSS or CHL.... The numbers don't lie; and you will see that there are far more STS shooters than others. What does that tell you? You or I have every right to develop our own STS, there is no Patent yet, the design is not protected, and if you use an idea like some of the others use then your good all the way around...:wink:


----------



## goofy2788

Jeff K in IL said:


> You or I have every right to develop our own STS, there is no Patent yet, the design is not protected, and if you use an idea like some of the others use then your good all the way around...:wink:


That is correct, however if we do not follow the proper legal channels in establishing our product as a competitor not just making it then beginning to sell it we would then open ourselves up to being ordered to stop production. That is were this has gone. I have no problem with someone making their own version of a string dampener and using it, it's when they suddenly start to sell them for a profit without following all legal matters that may arise (and no I myself am not sure of what all my be required). What makes matters worse is that when people whom are not directly involved with the process come in here and start to blast the "legal" company with knowing all the facts. I have not once stated that I know everything that is going on..nor do I personally care to know all the facts pertaining to this issue, however i will voice my opinion when it comes to people who want to instigate and create "battles" when they have no reason to be involved. This is a matter to be handled by the people directly involved (the STS company and those who are marketing similar products) and not us. If you like the other string suppressors better....FINE! buy them, use them, enjoy them. The point is that once again this thread is not about those "other" brands but about the STS and the great new products that are being released for the 07' line. Unless you have something to say directly related to that then go start your own thread about the CSS or Meanv......


----------



## Jeff K in IL

goofy2788 said:


> That is correct, however if we do not follow the proper legal channels in establishing our product as a competitor not just making it then beginning to sell it we would then open ourselves up to being ordered to stop production. That is were this has gone. *I have no problem with someone making their own version of a string dampener and using it, it's when they suddenly start to sell them for a profit without following all legal matters that may arise (and no I myself am not sure of what all my be required).* What makes matters worse is that when people whom are not directly involved with the process come in here and start to blast the "legal" company with knowing all the facts. I have not once stated that I know everything that is going on..nor do I personally care to know all the facts pertaining to this issue, however i will voice my opinion when it comes to people who want to instigate and create "battles" when they have no reason to be involved. This is a matter to be handled by the people directly involved (the STS company and those who are marketing similar products) and not us. If you like the other string suppressors better....FINE! buy them, use them, enjoy them. The point is that once again this thread is not about those "other" brands but about the STS and the great new products that are being released for the 07' line. Unless you have something to say directly related to that then go start your own thread about the CSS or Meanv......



Thats the thing is, these people who sell them here are not in this to make a living, they made it for theirselves, and someone said you should sell them, and thats all they did on a miniscule forum. They are not trying to market them, people do that for them!:wink: 

I will retain any further posts on this topic regarding these issues...!:wink:


----------



## goofy2788

Jeff K in IL said:


> *Thats the thing is, these people who sell them here are not in this to make a living, *they made it for theirselves, and someone said you should sell them, and thats all they did on a miniscule forum. They are not trying to market them, people do that for them!:wink:
> 
> I will retain any further posts on this topic regarding these issues...!:wink:



You may be correct in this statement....However the STS company does make them to make their living and they have every legal right to protect their business.

It's the same thing you or I would do if our means of providing for our family was threatened. And although you keep stating that AT is miniscule, I will beg to differ since this website has over 54,000 members many of who also freguent other bullitin boards, shops, shoots and could potentially expose these products to a national market. Once again there would be no issue if at the time that "people" mentioned to Dan and Luke they should sell thier products then would have first checked to see if they could legally start to sell them, something they obviously did not do.

Hopefully this will also be my last post on this subject. Could we please get this thread back on topic and allow those whom want to discuss the new products from STS do so. This statement is not directed to any one person but to all that feel they need try to "stir the pot".

Thank you.


----------



## new guy

i cant wait to get some of these new products from STS...they look great and im sure they work even better!Joe and Brigitte are good people that are very helpful and im sure they will bring us more great products.


----------



## goofy2788

new guy said:


> i cant wait to get some of these new products from STS...they look great and im sure they work even better!Joe and Brigitte are good people that are very helpful and im sure they will bring us more great products.


Excellant post....hey new guy are you still shooting that polished ross?


----------



## Jeff K in IL

goofy2788 said:


> You may be correct in this statement....However the STS company does make them to make their living and they have every legal right to protect their business.
> 
> It's the same thing you or I would do if our means of providing for our family was threatened. *And although you keep stating that AT is miniscule, I will beg to differ since this website has over 54,000 members many of who also freguent other bullitin boards, shops, shoots and could potentially expose these products to a national market. Once again there would be no issue if at the time that "people" mentioned to Dan and Luke they should sell thier products then would have first checked to see if they could legally start to sell them, something they obviously did not do.*
> 
> Hopefully this will also be my last post on this subject. Could we please get this thread back on topic and allow those whom want to discuss the new products from STS do so. This statement is not directed to any one person but to all that feel they need try to "stir the pot".
> 
> Thank you.


One last thing, AT is miniscule compared to the Archery World. Also it was and still is legal for them to produce their products. Bascially you state that they have been doing this *ILLEGALLY* the whole time (which means some type of legal judgement has been reached) yet there is only a Patent Pending. Also STS just applied for their patent recently, I thought their product has been on the market longer....


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> One last thing, AT is miniscule compared to the Archery World. Also it was and still is legal for them to produce their products. Bascially you state that they have been doing this *ILLEGALLY* the whole time (which means some type of legal judgement has been reached) yet there is only a Patent Pending. Also STS just applied for their patent recently, I thought their product has been on the market longer....


You have definitely been misinformed.

Brigitte


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

goofy2788 said:


> Could we please get this thread back on topic and allow those whom want to discuss the new products from STS do so. This statement is not directed to any one person but to all that feel they need try to "stir the pot".
> 
> Thank you.


i agree....this thread is about STS and their product. not everyone else.
it's been nothing but a bash fest since it started.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> You have definitely been misinformed.
> 
> Brigitte


I am sure, talk to sources about this; and it will seem you have been the mis-informed!:wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

Jeff K in IL said:


> I am sure, talk to sources about this; and it will seem you have been the mis-informed!:wink:


what is it to you?? you must be getting payed or something!
i for one don't want to read this crap in a new products thread..
most would have been banned before now......


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Ib4Hoyt said:


> what is it to you?? you must be getting payed or something!
> i for one don't want to read this crap in a new products thread..
> most would have been banned before now......


What is it to you as well.....:wink: Just proving a point!:darkbeer:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

Jeff K in IL said:


> What is it to you as well.....:wink: Just proving a point!:darkbeer:


and what might that be??


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Ib4Hoyt said:


> and what might that be??



Just scroll up and read; and you will find out. I am not a paid poster, I am not a staff shooter, just a normal archer who has used both.


----------



## goofy2788

Jeff K in IL said:


> One last thing, AT is miniscule compared to the Archery World. Also it was and still is legal for them to produce their products. Bascially you state that they have been doing this *ILLEGALLY* the whole time (which means some type of legal judgement has been reached) yet there is only a Patent Pending. Also STS just applied for their patent recently, I thought their product has been on the market longer....


Jeff you are correct in that it is not illegal for them to produce their product, however selling to the general public with possible copyright infringements could potentially be illegal. STS is, according to you, serving them with legal papers (as of this time to me this is hearsay) which means that Joe and Brigitte and the lawyers who represent them feel that they do have some type of legal case against them. This will be decieded by the parties invovled and not by any of us. If at that time it is deemed that Ben and Luke have not done anything wrong then by all means they should continue to produce and market their products. However before we judge any and all we need to let those facts be decieded.


----------



## RecordKeeper

Notice to all.

This is a manufacturer's thread. This is not the place to debate the validity of patents or the legality of competing products. Any further such posts will be deleted, and a 10 day suspension of AT posting priviliges will also be considered.

Consider this a warning to all. :wink: 

RK
AT Administrator.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

What are the new camo patterns for the new STS Dampeners? I seen the pictures, but I don't what the pattern is!:wink:


----------



## STSman

At the moment the camo's are Realtree Hardwoods and Realtree Hardwoods Green.........we are also discussing things with other companies to expand on our camo lines.

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> At the moment the camo's are Realtree Hardwoods and Realtree Hardwoods Green.........we are also discussing things with other companies to expand on our camo lines.
> 
> Brigitte


Thanks Brigitte. How soon do expect other camo options?


----------



## STSman

Jeff K in IL said:


> Thanks Brigitte. How soon do expect other camo options?


No problem. I can't give you a definite answer on the time of the other camo's right now. But, I'll post it in here as soon as I do know.

Take care,

Brigitte


----------



## Jeff K in IL

STSman said:


> No problem. I can't give you a definite answer on the time of the other camo's right now. But, I'll post it in here as soon as I do know.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Brigitte


What is the adjustability that can be encompassed by the STS?


----------



## white00crow

Thanks for the reply Brigitte, Looks like Ill have my STS for 3D season cant wait!


----------



## goofy2788

white00crow said:


> Thanks for the reply Brigitte, Looks like Ill have my STS for 3D season cant wait!


And you won't be dissappointed. These things are awesome. I'm going to have to give Brigitte and joe a call come Monday, I'm thinking I need to try the whole set-up...Stabilizer, V'bar system, heck if I can't use the STS in limited I might as well move on up to unlimited...Now if only they made sights with scopes.:wink:


----------



## STSman

*Hoyt sidmounts*

This is Joe, I read one of the comments in this thread that coolhandluke was the first one to make a side mount for the hoyt.
In all truths a couple of shops that I deal with have actually had, some of my first side mounts for the hoyt's from over a year ago. 
However I decided to try and make one smaller, lighter, and stronger, and more eye appealing, but yet still remain *adjustable* but when CHL decided to show everyone the side mount he came up with, I was not going to show anyone, and I do mean anyone, the design I have decided to use.
So someone was missinformed again, or just plain didnt understand the concept of what he was talking about. 

Thank you verry much and have a nice day 
STS Man Joe:zip:


----------



## new guy

goofy2788 said:


> Excellant post....hey new guy are you still shooting that polished ross?


i sold it...wait untill you see what im doing now...i will have pics soon...i have never seen it done so it should be very unique


----------



## goofy2788

new guy said:


> i sold it...wait untill you see what im doing now...i will have pics soon...i have never seen it done so it should be very unique


I'll keep my eyes open for it then....


So has anyone been able to try out one of these STS stabilizers? If so how did it perform for you?


----------



## southerngirl

STS makes Stabilizers???? :noidea: pics??


----------



## Peregrynne

fasst said:


> We now have our 4th stabilizer on the market called the "ST-1 Max". They come in 4", 6" and 8" in length or we custom cut them to length (i.e. 18 and 24 inch for tournament). They have an adjustable weight system. The maxjax used on the stabilizers are only to be able to show how the adjustable weight system would look. The maxjax will come in olive, black, and gray and have lead weights that you put in to adjust to the weight that you like and where you want to put the weight (for a heavier stabilizer, move the adjustable weight system to the front of your stabilizer). The stabilizers come in Hardwoods and Hardwoods Green.





southerngirl said:


> STS makes Stabilizers???? :noidea: pics??


This was the original post with the pic of the stab in it.


----------



## Jay Sea

Is the ST-1 Max stabilizer threaded on the end to accept different accessories? When will they be available?


----------



## ArithmaticShot

*ST1-MAX Stabalizer*



Jay Sea said:


> Is the ST-1 Max stabilizer threaded on the end to accept different accessories? When will they be available?


Yes the ST1-MAX Stablizer does have a tapped hole in the front to allow you to equip any accesories to it.

And they will be available in 4-6 weeks is what they are hoping


----------



## ArithmaticShot

*Check this guy out*

http://www.huntingnet.com/fieldjournal/fieldjournal_detail.aspx?nID=274


----------



## marforme

ttt:wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

fasst said:


> The new side mount that uses only one bolt (through the bottom part of the quiver mounting hole). It is machined with the triangle so that it fits completely and will not move what-so-ever. It weighs only 2 1/2 ounces!


any idea Joe when these will be available? End of February? Can't wait to have one on my Reflex! Clean design, thanks for continuing to improve on an awesome concept!

Lou


----------



## STSman

AdvanTimberLou said:


> any idea Joe when these will be available? End of February? Can't wait to have one on my Reflex! Clean design, thanks for continuing to improve on an awesome concept!
> 
> Lou



Lou,
We're hoping that everything will be ready to ship out in 4 to 6 weeks. I will be really surprised if it's much sooner than that. Thank you so much. Take care.

Brigitte


----------



## sbchunter

Brigitte keep up everything your doing 

I hope your not letting all the negative things get you down


----------



## selectarchery

The new website is up. More features and changes will occur throughout the week. Let me know how you like it. Thanks,

Jim


----------



## STSman

A big thanks to Jim for getting the website up and running.......it looks great!!!!!

Brigitte


----------



## Elk4me

STSman said:


> A big thanks to Jim for getting the website up and running.......it looks great!!!!!
> 
> Brigitte


:whoo::whoo::whoo:Yes Website looks awsome looking fwd to the updates for the Stabalizers. Keep up the awsome job Brigittie and Joe Bucks N Ducks rocks....:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## southerngirl

The new website is AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## PDR

:bump:
:bump: :bump:
:bump: :bump: :bump:
:bump: :bump: 
:bump: ​


----------



## sbchunter

Web site looks awsome


----------



## southerngirl

more pics?


----------



## Swiper

Where can I buy one?


----------



## goofy2788

Swiper said:


> Where can I buy one?


Many archery shops carry the STS system or can order directly from the STS company, just give them a call at Bucks n Ducks archery 731.286.6889


----------



## white00crow

Can We order from the site or do we contact STS by phone? If by phone do you guys have a 800 number?


----------



## STSman

white00crow said:


> Can We order from the site or do we contact STS by phone? If by phone do you guys have a 800 number?


I'm hoping to give the last of the information to Jim today so the shop online part of our site will be finished and you can order on there either tomorrow or Tuesday.

Brigitte


----------



## white00crow

STSman said:


> I'm hoping to give the last of the information to Jim today so the shop online part of our site will be finished and you can order on there either tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Brigitte


Awsome! I'll be checking it out soon. And as always thanks for your timely replys.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Brigitte new site is great. I new you said that it would be 4-6 about 3 weeks ago but just a couple days ago I seen the 4-6 week wait thing is this becouse you will be getting multiple orders in. I am not trying to be a dick. I am just very exited to get it.


----------



## STSman

Ryan.Johnson said:


> Brigitte new site is great. I new you said that it would be 4-6 about 3 weeks ago but just a couple days ago I seen the 4-6 week wait thing is this becouse you will be getting multiple orders in. I am not trying to be a dick. I am just very exited to get it.



Ryan,
I understand your question.......guess we just get in the habit of saying "4 to 6 weeks" forgetting that time has passed since then.....

We are trying to get things accomplished on time, but we have to also rely on others to get some of the things done for us so we can finish up what we intended to do to begin with.

As soon as the new things are ready to be shipped, I will make an announcement on here and also personally call everyone who has already placed orders with us to give them a definite ship date.

I appreciate everyone's patience.......honestly, I myself have a hard time waiting:wink: :wink: 

Brigitte


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*Does the STS Slow a Bow down any?*

Just wondering if it can slow a bow down any?


----------



## STSman

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Just wondering if it can slow a bow down any?


It does not slow the bow down at all nor does it speed up a bow......it takes shock and vibration out of a bow.....it quietens down a bow.........it does a lot of things, but we claim nothing at all on speed issues.......

However...........quite a few of our customers have been able to remove the silencers off of their strings once they put an STS on their bows and THEN they have picked up a few feet per second........but since nothing has been consistent with the speed tests we have done (a few bows have picked up a few fps and others have had no difference in speed with or without just the STS added or taken away)...we cannot claim that the STS does add speed to your bow.........but I can say that it WILL NOT take away speed from your bow.

Hope this answered your question.....if you have more questions......never hesitate to ask.

Thanks,
Brigitte


----------



## selectarchery

Products are now up for sale on the STS site...more will be added soon!!!

Jim


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Thanks Brigitte


----------



## wihunter402

Brigitte,
You are AWESOME to deal with. My order was placed and thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## shawnbrewer

The new website looks great.


----------



## PDR

Happy Valentines Day Brigitte

love the new website


----------



## Hornsgalore

*Great Job STS*

Fantasitc product. Looks great! works great. You know I have to laugh when people say they like the looks of Css better because they are all concerned about the look of thier bow. I guess they will have to go out and buy all new custom sights, rests, and quivers because I would say that 99% of all after market bow accessories fit 99% of all bows. NOT CUSTOM. are they?! So go ahead guys, throw away those cheap bulky common products. LOL!!! Joe, Brigette, I will continue to use your hard earned inovations. Lets see those knock offs build a system like that without a mounting block. Noticed that double system mounted on a Gaurdian......sweet. Is that on in your shop? I have to see it.:mg: .....then I'll want to buy it.


----------



## Doc

STSman said:


> *We will disclose all info on the patent February 14th*. Thank you.
> 
> Joe



Has anybody done any testing on these devices to determine how much better the new stopper is?
Oh yeah Happy Valentine's Day...it's February 14th.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

you didn't get the memo???


----------



## Doc

Ib4Hoyt said:


> you didn't get the memo???


Nope am I going to have to sift through 900 pages of posts to find the memo or do you have a link?


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

Doc said:


> Nope am I going to have to sift through 900 pages of posts to find the memo or do you have a link?


just kidding doc!!!


----------



## bartman

*Sts*

I would not shoot a bow without one


----------



## Doc

Ib4Hoyt said:


> just kidding doc!!!


No problems I saw a test done on here a while back where an individual used a program to quantify noise. I recently did the same thing comparing something else and it worked quite well. Now I don't have a "sound studio", but a reasonable estimation can be made...these types of products are ideal for doing this.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*Old Style STS*

I have an older style STS with the Limbsaver. Do you sell the number Bumper Stop? I'd like to upgrade my old one.


----------



## STSman

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I have an older style STS with the Limbsaver. Do you sell the number Bumper Stop? I'd like to upgrade my old one.



Yes, you can upgrade with no trouble at all. Just PM me your phone number and I can call you to take an order, or you can call 731-286-6889. We should also have them up on our website within the next few days if you choose to use paypal.
Thank you........take care.

Brigitte


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

my first shoot this weekend representing STS Archery. it's just a fun shoot indoor 3d with the club so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## goofy2788

CntrlIaHunter said:


> my first shoot this weekend representing STS Archery. it's just a fun shoot indoor 3d with the club so we'll see how it goes.


Good Luck CIH!!

Fly that STS Flag high and proud!!!

I'll be representing them at Louisville...even moved up a class just so I can keep it on my bow.


----------



## DUCK29

Any news on a Mathews side mount?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

*sts*

I got my rear mount sts extreme rod in the mail today. It is awesome!!!!! Had it installed in a couple of minutes. Looks great, the stopper rests just at the bottom of my center serving. I got to shoot it about thirty minutes before it got too dark. I am not one of the fellas that claims his bow is ultra quiet. Noise at the shot is one of the things I was never completely happy about with my bow. Not anymore. Amazing what a little thing can do for the sound and vibration of a bow! If you do not have one order one today! Great product and even better people to deal with.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Here is my OG with my new STS on it.


----------



## white00crow

which STS system is best for a long axel to axel Mathews?


----------



## STSman

white00crow said:


> which STS system is best for a long axel to axel Mathews?


I would recommend the double because of the oscillation of the string.........it might just move past one stopper but two will stop the string no problem.

Brigitte


----------



## alaskan_coondog

*Sts*

I just wanted to say. I LOVE MY STS's! This product has improved every bow Ive ever owned. It is an awesome concept and you (STS) have done nothing but continuous improvements on your products. Every bow I own has one! And I will continue to buy them as required!:darkbeer:


----------



## white00crow

STSman said:


> I would recommend the double because of the oscillation of the string.........it might just move past one stopper but two will stop the string no problem.
> 
> Brigitte


So would you suggest the rear mount,or the quiver hole mount?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO

whats the lowest brace height that the rear mount sts will work on?? (with the eds and bowjax style) 

im maxed out but seems to fit perfectly on my new darton at 6 1/4 brace

-steve


----------



## DUCK29

Mathews side mount?:confused2:


----------



## STSman

DUCK29 said:


> Mathews side mount?:confused2:


Sorry I didn't catch the question the first time......right now we're working on getting the Hoyt side mounts in major production and after that Joe has a lot more ideas for different mounting brackets. Can't give you an idea of when, but the man has soooooo many ideas......well, who knows?

Brigitte


----------



## STSman

white00crow said:


> So would you suggest the rear mount,or the quiver hole mount?


For the switchback, definitely the rear mount hole.
Take care,

Brigitte


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> whats the lowest brace height that the rear mount sts will work on?? (with the eds and bowjax style)
> 
> im maxed out but seems to fit perfectly on my new darton at 6 1/4 brace
> 
> -steve


?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Joe,

Have you done extensive testing to make sure the new side mounts will not bend over time? Seems that with the string slapping it shot after shot that possibly over time that rod will bend up. Maybe its stronger than it appears but anytime you bend a rod it weakens it and the more curves it has makes it more prone to problems as well. Your original STS had a slight curve and was strong, I just am curious with the new ones and all the bends if fatigure over time will damage it.

I like the concept just wonder the testing of it and if there was any issues on it. 

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## STSman

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Joe,
> 
> Have you done extensive testing to make sure the new side mounts will not bend over time? Seems that with the string slapping it shot after shot that possibly over time that rod will bend up. Maybe its stronger than it appears but anytime you bend a rod it weakens it and the more curves it has makes it more prone to problems as well. Your original STS had a slight curve and was strong, I just am curious with the new ones and all the bends if fatigure over time will damage it.
> 
> I like the concept just wonder the testing of it and if there was any issues on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lou


Lou,
We've had thousands of shots on bows over 70 lbs with no issues. And, the rod has a lifetime warranty to the original owner (if it's registered), so IF there ever was a problem with it bending.......it would get replaced for free.

Joe


----------



## STSman

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> whats the lowest brace height that the rear mount sts will work on?? (with the eds and bowjax style)
> 
> im maxed out but seems to fit perfectly on my new darton at 6 1/4 brace
> 
> -steve


Joe's doing a lot of measuring today to let you know the shortest brace height..........get back to you soon.

Brigitte


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt:wink:


----------



## southerngirl

:bump:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:first:


----------



## sbchunter

Best there is


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I got mine a couple of days ago and I love it. Best wishes to all at STS for there great products.


----------



## STSman

Ryan.Johnson said:


> I got mine a couple of days ago and I love it. Best wishes to all at STS for there great products.


Ryan,
Thank you.......that has got to be one of the BEST pictures I've seen in a long time.........good luck........take care

Brigitte


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Do you have any of the camo STS in yet Brigitte?


----------



## ccwilder3

I have called the number listed on the web site a half dozen times in the last two days and haven't gotten an answer. Is that the proper number?


----------



## STSman

ccwilder3 said:


> I have called the number listed on the web site a half dozen times in the last two days and haven't gotten an answer. Is that the proper number?


The entire STS crew has been down with a terrible flu over the last few days........we are now back on track today...yes, the number is correct

Brigitte


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

STSman said:


> The entire STS crew has been down with a terrible flu over the last few days........we are now back on track today...yes, the number is correct
> 
> Brigitte


glad everyone is feeling better..


----------



## archer109

any word on shipping of the new Hoyt side mounts. Looking forward to mine, just was wondering and giving you a ttt for a great product.


----------



## kninetik

Waiting on that sleek side mount to kick into production as well!

Mike :wolf:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

When will the new Side Mount design in RT Green Camo for Reflex's be ready? Are they in stock right now? Last I heard its 2 to 3 weeks before they will be shipped out and that has been 2 to 3 weeks ago! :grin:


----------



## Biggamehunter73

*Left hand bow side mount??*

Is the side mount sts universal for RHT & LFT handed bows. It seems that if you turn the mounting block to the opposite side, the triangle fit will be up-side-down. Just curious.... Thanks.


----------



## marforme

TTT for ya STS.

Last I understand the machine shop was holding things up and they should be going to finishing any day if not already. Be patient, they are really nice and worth it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

matforme said:


> TTT for ya STS.
> 
> Last I understand the machine shop was holding things up and they should be going to finishing any day if not already. Be patient, they are really nice and worth it.



Time to find another machine shop! :grin: In my business if someone can't meet your needs or deadlines, 10 more are in line wanting your business! :grin:


----------



## Scottie

Biggamehunter73 said:


> Is the side mount sts universal for RHT & LFT handed bows. It seems that if you turn the mounting block to the opposite side, the triangle fit will be up-side-down. Just curious.... Thanks.


It better be unviersal. I have a LH ordered. When ordered, I specified LH in case it made any difference and nothing was mentioned otherwise.


----------



## Bowgren

*Hoyts*

Does anyone have pictures showing them on a ProTec or Trykon XL? Will black look better on target models? I too require lefty, and am very picky about my bows. Is this just altered for those of us that shot left handed? Are there any dealers near Altoona, PA?


----------



## wihunter402

I think the part that mounts to the bow will go on either side. Then the rod just has set screws to keep in place. At least that is the way I see it working. 

I have a camo ordered for my Trykon and a silver ordered for my Platinum ProTec. I think the silver will look better on target bows with silver cams and pockets. Black would look good on bows like the Sarari color with black cams and pockets.


----------



## Bowgren

*Left Handed*

I just got off the phone with Brigitte, very friendly to talk to. I decided to order one for my ProTec and Trykon XL. I really like both bows but want to check out the STS,she is checking on the left handed question again. Great service after the order.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Bowgren said:


> I just got off the phone with Brigitte, very friendly to talk to. I decided to order one for my ProTec and Trykon XL. I really like both bows but want to check out the STS,she is checking on the left handed question again. Great service after the order.


I couldn't agree more.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rocket Rod

*???*

Brigitte,

Still none available in Australia, any idea when they will be arriving?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## mstein26888

*Left Handed*

I too ordered a Side Mount in Realtree HD Green and am left handed. I would hope that it would work on either side. 

Please advise asap.


----------



## Bowgren

*Left*

I got the call this morning, they can be used either hand. So all you lefties that ordered do not worry. Let me know when you have yours setup. I really am looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## mstein26888

*Time Line*

Anyone heard what the timeline is for the side mounts. I am wondering how much longer it will be. I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago.

Thanks


----------



## archer109

I was wondering the same thing. I ordered mine about a month ago. No biggy just patientyl waiting.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

mstein26888 said:


> Anyone heard what the timeline is for the side mounts. I am wondering how much longer it will be. I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks





archer109 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I ordered mine about a month ago. No biggy just patientyl waiting.


i spoke with brigitte last night for a while. some of the parts are finally starting to come in. she shipped about 150 packages out yesterday and that's just the tip of the ice berg.

please be patient guys and gals. i know you're trying and you're excited. so are the rest of us....lol.....i'm waiting on the silver double blocks to arrive to get one for my new target bow. it sucks waiting on new toys:tongue: i'm one of the worst about that....lmao! 
(i have that "need it now!" mentality)  

brigitte has been very busy trying to get this stuff rolling for us so therefor hasn't had much time to answer emails. the staffers will try to help brigitte answer your questions to the best of our ability.

:secret: possible bonus:secret: .......after things get caught up there might even be some STS shirts floating around out there to be had once we come up with a design. there's people working on it right now but .........all of your orders are first priority!

thanks to all of you for your orders and your patience! :wink: :wink: :wink:

CIH


----------



## archer109

Thanks for the update CIH.


----------



## McHouck

goofy2788 said:


> The only FACT that remains is that Joe and Brigitte have every right to protect there business in any legal manner they see reasonable to protect the product that they developed and marketed LEGALLY not just copied and started selling.
> 
> So for you and any future others who feel they need to come here and stat the great advantages of a copycat product, start your own thread and leave this one to the people whom have used and will continue to use the original STS.


I agree 100% with Goofy's statement about STS. Although I do agree the others look nicer I went and ordered one for my bow, because they are a legitimate business. My wife went through the process and cost of getting a patent for a baby product and she has a small (but growing) internet business and to have someone "steal" her idea and infringe on her patent is wrong. Do these others pay taxes on the sales here on AT? Do they insure their products and have warranty's? I would venture a guess that STS does, so this is the reason I ordered from them....I wanted to support an American made product and company.


----------



## lkmust

is there any way to get the hoyt side mount to work with a 2 pc. quiver?


----------



## marforme

A bump for the best.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Just ordered my new STS rear mount in Realtree HD and they picked up on the first ring. :wink:


----------



## goofy2788

CntrlIaHunter said:


> i spoke with brigitte last night for a while. some of the parts are finally starting to come in. she shipped about 150 packages out yesterday and that's just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> please be patient guys and gals. i know you're trying and you're excited. so are the rest of us....lol.....i'm waiting on the silver double blocks to arrive to get one for my new target bow. it sucks waiting on new toys:tongue: i'm one of the worst about that....lmao!
> (i have that "need it now!" mentality)
> 
> brigitte has been very busy trying to get this stuff rolling for us so therefor hasn't had much time to answer emails. the staffers will try to help brigitte answer your questions to the best of our ability.
> 
> :secret: possible bonus:secret: .......after things get caught up there might even be some STS shirts floating around out there to be had once we come up with a design. there's people working on it right now but .........all of your orders are first priority!
> 
> thanks to all of you for your orders and your patience! :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> CIH


If anyone has any questions or concerns you can contact me as well. I may not hold all the answers for you but will do my best as an STS staff shooter to find them for you if I can't answer directly. I can be reached at any given time by email, pm, instant message or if you would like to talk one on one pm me and I'll give you my Cell number. If you want to try out an STS and are going to be in Louisville for the Indoor Nationals look me up..I'll gladly take mine off my bow and install it on yours so you can see just what this great product can do.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

goofy2788 said:


> If anyone has any questions or concerns you can contact me as well. I may not hold all the answers for you but will do my best as an STS staff shooter to find them for you if I can't answer directly. I can be reached at any given time by email, pm, instant message or if you would like to talk one on one pm me and I'll give you my Cell number. If you want to try out an STS and are going to be in Louisville for the Indoor Nationals look me up..I'll gladly take mine off my bow and install it on yours so you can see just what this great product can do.


awwww such a nice guy to let you try his STS.!
good seeing you goofy! hope all is well buddy! :wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn

CntrlIaHunter said:


> awwww such a nice guy to let you try his STS.!
> good seeing you goofy! hope all is well buddy! :wink:


If he was realllly nice, he would just take it off and ship it to MN for me to try. :wink:


----------



## goofy2788

Oh I'm sure you would like that...:wink:


TTT for today.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntermn

Guess what I got in the mail today :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: 

My new RealTree HD Rear mount STS...... :hello2: :hello2: 

This this is absolutely awesome!!!!!


----------



## mstein26888

*time table*

Bowhuntermn,

That looks awesome, do you happen to know when you ordered your STS? I would like to know where I am on the list.

Great looking Setup.


----------



## bowhuntermn

mstein26888 said:


> Bowhuntermn,
> 
> That looks awesome, do you happen to know when you ordered your STS? I would like to know where I am on the list.
> 
> Great looking Setup.


I ordered mine on the 22nd of March I believe. The thing is absolutely flawless and works even better than the one it replaced. The new EDS material, is great. The only thing you hear now is the arrow hitting the target. THe bow is totally silent and dead in the hand.

I just had to get the camo one to match the bow, and it's a perfect color match to my XT.


----------



## MarkGlenn

*STS Hoyt Mount side or front..*

Great looking product.. Does it help to have the STS closer to the nock or not as much ?? im looking to get one for my Lasertec.. I will have to get a side or front mount, any iowa users have these mounted yet ?

thanks...

Mark


----------



## selectarchery

Do we know when dealers will get their orders? I've got some very anxious customers right now!!!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## marforme

Should be soon Jim. After vendor delays, they have just recently been starting to get in the steady supply of parts needed to ship units out.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Bump for an awesome product, try one out.


----------



## PDR

TTT for the STS Queen Brigitte


----------



## SPIKER_07

Now, here's a company that I can say really stands behind their product. Hats off to Joe and Bridgette for caring about their customer base. I'm really happy with the results that this product has produced.


----------



## CamoTec

*Getting Concerned*

If anyone can help resolve my order problem, it would be greatly appreciated. Here's the scoop:

2/14 - ordered a Hoyt side mount. PayPal sent.

2/25 - inquired about order through Web site email. Was told would be shipped in 1 - 2 weeks.

3/19 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!

3/29 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!

3/31 - tried Private Message - no reply!

4/2 & 4/3 - tried calling phone number on Web site - seems to be Fax number.

I gotta believe this is a good company to deal with by all the positive comments on Archery Talk.

I am trying to be patient, but it appears I can kiss my $53.74 good buy.


----------



## Scottie

CamoTec said:


> If anyone can help resolve my order problem, it would be greatly appreciated. Here's the scoop:
> 
> 2/14 - ordered a Hoyt side mount. PayPal sent.
> 
> 2/25 - inquired about order through Web site email. Was told would be shipped in 1 - 2 weeks.
> 
> 3/19 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!
> 
> 3/29 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!
> 
> 3/31 - tried Private Message - no reply!
> 
> 4/2 & 4/3 - tried calling phone number on Web site - seems to be Fax number.
> 
> I gotta believe this is a good company to deal with by all the positive comments on Archery Talk.
> 
> I am trying to be patient, but it appears I can kiss my $53.74 good buy.



I went through the same thing, pretty much the same time frame. I understand there having delays and are busy, I just chose not to wait anymore. The finally refunded my paypal. I PM'd STSmansdaughter on here and she responded to me and got it done. I would not worry about kissing' your money good buy. *They seem likee good people!*
I usually just go through dealers on stuff like this, but I wanted one right away ...... backfire!


----------



## mstein26888

*That's Not Good*

I was told last week that it would be about 1 week, If you ordered yours on February 14th, and still don't have it, I didn't order mine until March 2nd. :mg:


----------



## marforme

CamoTec said:


> If anyone can help resolve my order problem, it would be greatly appreciated. Here's the scoop:
> 
> 2/14 - ordered a Hoyt side mount. PayPal sent.
> 
> 2/25 - inquired about order through Web site email. Was told would be shipped in 1 - 2 weeks.
> 
> 3/19 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!
> 
> 3/29 - inquired again through Web site email - no reply!
> 
> 3/31 - tried Private Message - no reply!
> 
> 4/2 & 4/3 - tried calling phone number on Web site - seems to be Fax number.
> 
> I gotta believe this is a good company to deal with by all the positive comments on Archery Talk.
> 
> I am trying to be patient, but it appears I can kiss my $53.74 good buy.


Sorry for all your trouble. They have been overwhelmed with business lately and have not had time to answer emails. Troubles with vendors getting parts to them has delayed everything up to this point, but they have been assured that all parts will be ready and in their hands by the end of this week or Monday at the latest. All orders will be filled and sent out shortly after that. Your patience is appreciated and you will not be disappointed with your new STS.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt


----------



## Peregrynne

ttt


----------



## archer109

any word yet on the sidemounts


----------



## marforme

Those were some of the parts they were waiting on also,,,should be ready to ship in a couple days.


----------



## MarkGlenn

*Hoyt 2 piece side mount*



lkmust said:


> is there any way to get the hoyt side mount to work with a 2 pc. quiver?


Please let me know if this can be done also I have a Fuse 2 piece quiver...

thanks

Phrozen....


----------



## R-Hood2

What do you think would be the best mount for a 2006 Bowtech Allegiance?


----------



## marforme

R-Hood2 said:


> What do you think would be the best mount for a 2006 Bowtech Allegiance?


The standard rear mount with either the regular or extreme rod. The extreme rod puts the stopper closer to the nocking point.


----------



## MarkGlenn

*where to have the stopper*



matforme said:


> The standard rear mount with either the regular or extreme rod. The extreme rod puts the stopper closer to the nocking point.



Is it better to have the stopper closer to the nocking point or not???


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

MarkGlenn said:


> Is it better to have the stopper closer to the nocking point or not???


i would think you would want it as close as you can get..


----------



## CamoTec

*Update on 2/14/07 order for Hoyt side mount.*

Still no STS. Still no response from STS since 2/25/07.
What a way to do business!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstein26888

*Side Mount*

Talked to someone at STS on Monday, got the same story that they will be shipped in a week. I asked to speak to Bridgette, but she wasn't available. I don't understand why they continue to tell people that they will be shipped within a week or by the end of the week. I really feel for you. I only ordered mine on March 2, 2007. 

Try calling them again, someone will answer, and your best bet would be to call in the afternoon. That is when I have reached someone.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

CamoTec said:


> Still no STS. Still no response from STS since 2/25/07.
> What a way to do business!!!!!!!!!!!!





mstein26888 said:


> Talked to someone at STS on Monday, got the same story that they will be shipped in a week. I asked to speak to Bridgette, but she wasn't available. I don't understand why they continue to tell people that they will be shipped within a week or by the end of the week. I really feel for you. I only ordered mine on March 2, 2007.
> 
> Try calling them again, someone will answer, and your best bet would be to call in the afternoon. That is when I have reached someone.


Hey guys I understand your frustration, but you must realize they are telling you what their suppliers are telling them. The reason Brigitte is not available when you call is because she is working her tail off trying to get the STS on backorder out the door. I know it is hard but be patient. 
If you have any questions contact myself, Matforme, Bowhuntermn, Ib4Hoyt, or CntrlIaHunter by pm and we will do our best to get an answer for you. I feel your pain. I have had a sight for my bow on order since March 3 and still no sight.


----------



## archer109

Well they could give an updated date on things instead of the same old ship in a week. I am currently waiting on a spot- hogg sight and have waited for quite some time, 2 months now and I will wait cuz they at least let me know what is going on. It is gonna ship today and they let you know what is happening in the lines of production. All STS has to do is let people know what is happening instead of saying the same stuff. I will wait for someone to let us know what is going on, I want someone from the company, not no pro staff or anything. Otherwise my order will be cancelled. Sick of the wait with no feedback on what is happening.


----------



## marforme

A quick update for everyone waiting on a new STS. This is a small family business that is rapidly growing. They have had many problems with vendor delays and vendors telling them when they will receive their parts. They then pass that information on to you the consumer as to when they will be ready and shipped. Then, they don't receive the items needed from the vendors when they were told. 

They have now received just about everything they need and are working 18+hour days to try to get them to you asap. They have had a very difficult time being able to update customers personally because all of this has run into the scheduled opening of their bait shop this Friday so they have had zero time for anything else. Brigitte and Joe normally spend time talking and answering questions here on AT, but have been unable to do so for several weeks because of the work load at this time. Your Patience has been much appreciated.

Good news. The side mount STS's are getting final work done as I right this and will be available next week and shipping daily. I hope this helps everyone out and you have an understanding for the challenges they have been facing.


----------



## archer109

Well thank you for the update. Not to be rude or anything but that wasn't that hard to do and when the STSman was logged in at 8:29 this morning he could have said that. Correct? One minute of there time would potentially save them many orders.


----------



## jesmith18

archer109 said:


> Well thank you for the update. Not to be rude or anything but that wasn't that hard to do and when the STSman was logged in at 8:29 this morning he could have said that. Correct? One minute of there time would potentially save them many orders.


I agree with that statement 110% If you have time to get on here and look around you certainly have time to personally ease the many people's minds that have ordered from you by making a quick statement as to what is going on. I've been trying to contact someone about changing my order with no luck.


----------



## marforme

Are you folks calling them or emailing? Brigitte comes on every morning to check pm's and that is all the time she has. I have never not been able to get through to them, they always answer the phone. If you are not aware, they also run a gun and archery store so they don't have time to answer all the emails and operate the business along with STS Archery. Things have taken off for them so fast that they are also in the process of building a new facility due to rapid growth. Once again, give them a call and ask to talk to Brigitte personally.


----------



## STSman

First of all THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR PATIENCE! We, too, are so anxious to get our orders out and we've been working 16 to 18 hour days just to do that (at least I know I have been:wink: ).

I know we've been telling you that side mounts will be shipping "anytime". All we've been relaying is what we are being told from the machinist. First there was delays because of the machining......then delays on getting the material.........then delays on the anodizing, etc.....

Well, again, according to our machinist, he should be over-nighting me the start of the side mount pieces on Monday so we SHOULD get them Tuesday morning. Yes, it's costing a fortune to over-night everything, but I want to get the products out to everyone as quickly as possible. First, we will be getting the HD Green pieces, then, the Hardwoods, then the black anodized and silver. As far as I've been told it will be in that order.

I apologize for not getting to everyone's emails and PM's as quickly as I would like to, but with trying to get the products out as quick as possible, it doesn't leave me as much time to answer everyone's questions. I truely hope I have not offended or upset anyone because I am not trying to ignore any of the emails. All questions and emails are very important to us. I do try my best.

A personal THANK YOU to all of my staff shooters for trying to keep me posted on what's been going on with questions, etc.........And another THANK YOU to each and every one of them who has helped me by answering questions people have posted since my time is so limited at the moment.

Guess that's all for now. Please remember that we are doing our very best to get you a terrific product. We appreciate all the orders and especially everyone who has been so wonderfully patient during this time.

Take care everyone.................I'm back to work again.

Brigitte


----------



## BruinBowhunter

oldglorynewbie said:


> I got my rear mount sts extreme rod in the mail today. It is awesome!!!!! Had it installed in a couple of minutes. Looks great, the stopper rests just at the bottom of my center serving. I got to shoot it about thirty minutes before it got too dark. I am not one of the fellas that claims his bow is ultra quiet. Noise at the shot is one of the things I was never completely happy about with my bow. Not anymore. Amazing what a little thing can do for the sound and vibration of a bow! If you do not have one order one today! Great product and even better people to deal with.



I can't seem to locate the rear mount STS with extreme rod on the STS website. How did you order yours ?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

BruinBowhunter said:


> I can't seem to locate the rear mount STS with extreme rod on the STS website. How did you order yours ?


I noticed that myself. Never seen it for sale anywhere. I called Brigitte and ordered it from her. Her number is at the bottom of the page at their website www.stsarchery.com . I really like the extreme rod. It may be busy but if you keep trying you will get through and you will talk to a real live human being, not a machine. Let me know if I can help you out.


----------



## jim570

Is the Extreme Rod different from the standard rod and if so, what is the difference?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

jim570 said:


> Is the Extreme Rod different from the standard rod and if so, what is the difference?


Yes. The extreme rod bends upward at more of an extreme angle to get the stopper closer to the nocking point. I have mine installed on my old glory and it hits on the center serving so no need to worry about adding extra serving either.


----------



## BruinBowhunter

oldglorynewbie said:


> I noticed that myself. Never seen it for sale anywhere. I called Brigitte and ordered it from her. Her number is at the bottom of the page at their website www.stsarchery.com . I really like the extreme rod. It may be busy but if you keep trying you will get through and you will talk to a real live human being, not a machine. Let me know if I can help you out.


Thanks for the information oldglorynewbie, I'll try and give her a call on Monday.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

No problem.:thumbs_up


----------



## jim570

oldglorynewbie said:


> Yes. The extreme rod bends upward at more of an extreme angle to get the stopper closer to the nocking point. I have mine installed on my old glory and it hits on the center serving so no need to worry about adding extra serving either.



Oldglorynewbie,

Thanks for your response.


Bridgitte,

Thanks for the update.


Jim


----------



## MarkGlenn

*Hoyt LaserTec Side Mount*

OK, I have a Hoyt Lasertec 06, I will be getting the Side Mount when they are available, my question is , i have the Fuse two piece quiver, does the side mount mount in the hole for the quiver and if so, can I still use the quiver ?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

jim570 said:


> Oldglorynewbie,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> Bridgitte,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> Jim





MarkGlenn said:


> OK, I have a Hoyt Lasertec 06, I will be getting the Side Mount when they are available, my question is , i have the Fuse two piece quiver, does the side mount mount in the hole for the quiver and if so, can I still use the quiver ?


I am not familiar with the Hoyts and how they attatch but I will find out for you. I will reply in here and send you a pm to make sure you get it.


----------



## MarkGlenn

oldglorynewbie said:


> I am not familiar with the Hoyts and how they attatch but I will find out for you. I will reply in here and send you a pm to make sure you get it.


Great thanks, wow you guys are quick to respond... the Hoyt has triangular mounting holes on top and the bottom..


----------



## jim570

MarkGlenn said:


> OK, I have a Hoyt Lasertec 06, I will be getting the Side Mount when they are available, my question is , i have the Fuse two piece quiver, does the side mount mount in the hole for the quiver and if so, can I still use the quiver ?



MarkGlenn,

The side mount uses the bottom quiver mount hole. Look on the STS website. Doesn't look to me like you will be able to use that quiver and the side mount STS. I use a Bohning quiver. It mounts on the sight and is a great quiver.

Jim


----------



## oldglorynewbie

MarkGlenn said:


> Great thanks, wow you guys are quick to respond... the Hoyt has triangular mounting holes on top and the bottom..


We try to please.:wink:


jim570 said:


> MarkGlenn,
> 
> The side mount uses the bottom quiver mount hole. Look on the STS website. Doesn't look to me like you will be able to use that quiver and the side mount STS. I use a Bohning quiver. It mounts on the sight and is a great quiver.
> 
> Jim


You are correct. The Hoyt sidemount uses the triangular hole that the two piece quiver also uses. So if you want a sidemount sts you will have to go with a one piece quiver.


----------



## bowhuntermn

ttt for a great product


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

bowhuntermn said:


> ttt for a great product


:thumbs_up


----------



## Jay Sea

I have the original STS, great product. When will the new stabilizers be available?


----------



## archer109

Have the side mounts been sent out yet?


----------



## Peregrynne

ttt feel the love :wink:


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Jay Sea said:


> I have the original STS, great product. When will the new stabilizers be available?


Have you called them? I talked to Brigitte this morning, got through on the first ring. I don't really know the answer to this question. Sorry. Maybe one of the other guys does.


archer109 said:


> Have the side mounts been sent out yet?


Things are starting to move on the side mounts. I would refer you to Brigitte's post at the top of the page. The wait is getting shorter now fellas.


----------



## archer fett

*trykon xl?*

i love the camo and the hoyt side mount.but will it work well on a long risered trykon xl? the lower quiver hole is close to the limb pocket.


----------



## bowhuntermn

archer fett said:


> i love the camo and the hoyt side mount.but will it work well on a long risered trykon xl? the lower quiver hole is close to the limb pocket.


You might benefit from the side mount with an extreme rod. The rod will allow you to position further up the string than the standard one. So, this may offset the longer riser on your XL.


----------



## Elk4me

:bump: for two awsome ppl in the Archery Community! :thumb: Oh yeah I almost forgot :thumbs_up:thumbs_up for a great product too!


----------



## Bowgren

*Shipping*

Has anyone actually gotten a side mount yet? Are there any more delays or did they start shipping this week?


----------



## archer109

I too would like to know if they are shipping yet? Said they would be getting things this past Tuesday. Anybody got the side mount yet.


----------



## CamoTec

Still waiting on mine. Going on 2 and 1/2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowgren

*Shipping*

Only has been 8 weeks for me, however I thought that others would be praising the ones shipped on Tuesday. I am sure that delays from machine shops and painting can happen, but when I work 12 hour/days things get moving or its time to look for a new job. I a sure this is a top of the line product. I understand this is not there only undertaking, but where do we fall on their list of priorities. Could it be time that they change suppliers, or are they part of the family also?
I am sure that like many others, we are all very eagerly awaiting this product. I would sooner see some got mines than these bumps for the best


----------



## archer109

My thoughts exactly. I understand they are busy and such but a simple update every week would work, one coming from STS not any prostaff. I finally got my sights from Spot Hogg, I can understand them having problems with all the different parts getting done and them being a large company. STS may only be a small business but they should know after how good the first ones sold that maybe it is time to get things and more help lined up before going to bigger and better things.


----------



## mstein26888

*Nothing Yet*

Ordered on March 2, but nothing yet. It is getting bad, I check the mail everyday hoping to see a package in there. Hope they start shipping soon.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

mstein26888 said:


> Ordered on March 2, but nothing yet. It is getting bad, I check the mail everyday hoping to see a package in there. Hope they start shipping soon.


exact reason I have not placed an order, you should not have to wait this long to get one.

I am probably better off waiting for one to come up for sale in the classifieds then buying it used. Classifieds on here is usually a 3 day or less service.

Come on STS, fill this orders so I can place mine! :grin:


----------



## bowhuntermn

Here's a little update for everyone from STS.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=489319


----------



## jim570

*STS having phone problems today.*

Just got off the phone with Joe from STS. The first 500 side mounts are going out now. Shipping should be completedby Tuesday. These will be the camo. I had ordered a black side mount, but told him to change my order to camo if that would speed up delivery. I also wanted the Extreme Rod. Joe told me the Extreme Rod is standard on the Side Mount STS.

Their phone service has been interrupted today. They are building a new shop and switching some things around. The phone company had their phone down for a while.

Joe asked me to post this because everyone in the shop is very busy.


----------



## CamoTec

That's just great. I ordered black also. Wonder if it will be another 2 and 1/2 months before we see the black ones.


----------



## mstein26888

*Jim570*

Any idea how many side mount orders they are working on. I would just like to know if they have 500 ready and there are 2000 orders, it means it will still be a while.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## STSman

*STS update again*

Thank you everyone for your patience (again)......it's been pretty hectic here in STSland. Yes, we are in the middle of moving to another location, but it has not interrupted the building and shipping of the STS's (if we've got the parts).

We just sent out the first of the side mounts this morning in the Hardwoods Green. Wish I could give specific dates on when the other camo, silver, and black one's would ship, but I'm kind of afraid to say something because usually there's some kind of delay. I hope by just mentioning that it will be in the near future that things will go good and we can ship everyone's orders out quicker than expected.

Our phone lines are now up and going at the new location so we can continue to do business as usual. Friday everything was supposed to be switched to the new location and I just assumed (silly me:wink: ) that it would also mean that the phone would get turned on there the same day. Of course, the phone was switched Friday and then turned on today. Why? I have no clue. But, at least their working now.

Hope this update will appease most of you. Like I said, I wish I could give more positive updates, but at least I know that I'm doing the very best I possibly can. Getting to be the Queen of Multi-Tasking :wink: 

Take care.

Brigitte


----------



## marforme

ttt for the update.


----------



## mstein26888

*Received my Side Mount*

I ordered a Realtree HD Green side mount and it arrived yesterday. The camo matches my bow perfectly. I have two questions. There are 3 holes in the rod holder, 1) is the rod suppose to go to the end of all three holes and screws in each one and 2) isn't the rod suppose to sit at a 90 degree angle to the string. 

Can someone tell me if I have this mounted wrong??? Here are a couple pictures for reference.


----------



## hooks

mstein26888 said:


> I ordered a Realtree HD Green side mount and it arrived yesterday. The camo matches my bow perfectly. I have two questions. There are 3 holes in the rod holder, 1) is the rod suppose to go to the end of all three holes and screws in each one and 2) isn't the rod suppose to sit at a 90 degree angle to the string.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I have this mounted wrong??? Here are a couple pictures for reference.



This is encouraging. Maybe the one I ordered on Jan. 26th will get here soon.:dontknow:


----------



## bowhuntermn

mstein26888 said:


> I ordered a Realtree HD Green side mount and it arrived yesterday. The camo matches my bow perfectly. I have two questions. There are 3 holes in the rod holder, 1) is the rod suppose to go to the end of all three holes and screws in each one and 2) isn't the rod suppose to sit at a 90 degree angle to the string.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I have this mounted wrong??? Here are a couple pictures for reference.


Can you post larger pictures? I can't get enough detail from the ones you have as they are pretty small.


----------



## bowhuntermn

mstein26888 said:


> I ordered a Realtree HD Green side mount and it arrived yesterday. The camo matches my bow perfectly. I have two questions. There are 3 holes in the rod holder, 1) is the rod suppose to go to the end of all three holes and screws in each one and 2) isn't the rod suppose to sit at a 90 degree angle to the string.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I have this mounted wrong??? Here are a couple pictures for reference.


I'm looking at your pics and although they are small, is your bow right handed? If it is, the mounting block should go on the right hand side of the riser (non shelf side). I do believe there should be an indentation on the right side that the mounting block would fit into.


----------



## mstein26888

*Left Hand*

My Xtec is left handed. The mounting block will only fit on one side. If you send me your email address, I can send you better pictures.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mstein26888

*Here is another picture*

here is another picture of the mounting block


----------



## bowhuntermn

I sent you a PM - mstein26888


----------



## bowhuntermn

Ttt


----------



## hoytphil

*thanks again it works perfect*

Got my side mount for my Trykon XL it works perfect
A great product With out a doubt


----------



## hoytphil

*ttt*

ttt bump for a great product


----------



## Bowgren

*Sts*

Got mine today also. My Trykon XL is left handed, I tried mounting it however the side mount is set too far back. Set it up tight against the string and shot the bow. It moved forward approximately 1/2 inch. It did not work on my ProTec either. So what am I doing wrong? I feel that this my be a left hand thing. The side mount can only be place one way. I do realize that the rubber will go forward slightly before settling in. I moved the set screw to the middle hole. It just seems like the rod is slightly too short. I am no expert by any means. However I followed the directions to the letter. Can anybody help me out? 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## CamoTec

I received mine yesterday also. Mine too seems too short for my Ultratec, allthough I haven't had time to mess with it. I'll let you know. After waiting 2 and 1/2 months, this would be very dissappointing.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Bowgren said:


> Got mine today also. My Trykon XL is left handed, I tried mounting it however the side mount is set too far back. Set it up tight against the string and shot the bow. It moved forward approximately 1/2 inch. It did not work on my ProTec either. So what am I doing wrong? I feel that this my be a left hand thing. The side mount can only be place one way. I do realize that the rubber will go forward slightly before settling in. I moved the set screw to the middle hole. It just seems like the rod is slightly too short. I am no expert by any means. However I followed the directions to the letter. Can anybody help me out?
> Thanks,
> Bob





CamoTec said:


> I received mine yesterday also. Mine too seems too short for my Ultratec, allthough I haven't had time to mess with it. I'll let you know. After waiting 2 and 1/2 months, this would be very dissappointing.


Not sure what is going on with your STS but I am sure if you will contact Joe or Brigitte directly they will take care of you. Phone #731.286.6889


----------



## mstein26888

*Bowgren*

I have the same issue with my Xtec. I had asked the question on the last page whether the bar needs to be through all three holes because mine is short. I was told that it only needed to be thru two. Bowgren, does your eds stopper sit parallel to the string or is it angled up.

Interested to see if this is because I am left handed as well.


----------



## STSman

For the left-handed people who have ordered the Side Mount STS:

We had an issue of realizing that the left-handed Hoyts are not symmetrical (the same). Therefore, for the left-handed people, the angles of the rod and where the EDS stopper touches the string is not perfect. 

Solution:

Mount the STS Side mount block to your riser. Put in the rod into the block or a vice and kind of bend it down to make the EDS stopper flush with your string. For some reason it's only with the left-handed customers. Also, by bending down the rod a touch, you lengthen the rod a touch also.

The right-handed ones need no adjustment, and we're sorry for the slight inconvenience if you are left-handed. However, we hope with these instructions, you will be able to enjoy the Side Mount STS on your bow.

Thanks to all,
Joe and Brigitte


----------



## jim570

*Got it!*

Got the Side Mount for my boy's Rintec yesterday. It is mounted on the bow and everything looks good. He won't be at my place for two weeks. I'm anxious to see him shoot with it.

Is it possible to register it online?


----------



## STSman

jim570 said:


> Got the Side Mount for my boy's Rintec yesterday. It is mounted on the bow and everything looks good. He won't be at my place for two weeks. I'm anxious to see him shoot with it.
> 
> Is it possible to register it online?


Jim,
I wish your son the best of luck in all his shooting. It's great to know how much parents try to get their children involved in this sport.
As for registering on line, we used to let people do that, but then we discovered that people were registering their "STS's" that were actually copies from others and not our product. Now, we prefer that everyone mails in their registration card. That way, we can have them covered with our warranty.
Thank you and take care,
Brigitte


----------



## Bowgren

*Bending*

I bent the rod slightly at both ends for my Trykon XL bows. The bend needed was more for my ProTec bows. Thanks for the return call, I hated to modify the rods if it was not necessary.
Tried it on my ProTec first with a noticable difference. Run out of daylight before I could try it on my other bows. The point of contact is lowered when the rod is bent, however I do not believe it will affect anything.
Thanks,
Joe and Briggitte


----------



## HC Archery

*Just put one a Ridgeline 32. Works very well and looks great.

But.... does not work on Growler. The rod needs to be a good inch longer.*


----------



## jim570

STSman said:


> Jim,
> I wish your son the best of luck in all his shooting. It's great to know how much parents try to get their children involved in this sport.
> As for registering on line, we used to let people do that, but then we discovered that people were registering their "STS's" that were actually copies from others and not our product. Now, we prefer that everyone mails in their registration card. That way, we can have them covered with our warranty.
> Thank you and take care,
> Brigitte


Bridgette,

You need to wish me luck, not my son. He is not very far behind me in points at the 3-D shoots. He has been having a problem with the string hitting his arm. If he starts beating me because of this STS, the guys I shoot with will make my life miserable!! I may have to return it........ 

Jim


----------



## BruinBowhunter

*Sts*

I added a rear mount STS to my FB Truth last week and it was a noticable improvement. Great Product !!


----------



## oldglorynewbie

That's a sweet looking setup you have there BruinBowhunter.:thumb:


----------



## archer109

Got mine yesterday. Looks good, haven't shot with it on yet. Thank you


----------



## Bowgren

*Test*

I have had so time to try them on my bows. The bows are extremely quiet, like many had suggested the string silencers can be eliminated. My target bows did not have them on, they are as quiet as my hunting bows without string silencers. Great product:wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn

ttt, just because they work and they work well


----------



## bowtech_luver

yea they r amazing


----------



## marforme

ttt for the best string silencer out there. Stoppers with gel inside made exclusively for STS by Bowjax.


----------



## emjohnso

*triangle inset vs round?*

Joe, Bridgette: Got my side mount STS today in the mail. I have a 05 Hoyt VTEC. The riser quiver holes are round on both sides. The side mount inset is triangular shaped, thus it does not mate flush with the riser, round and triangle don't mix. It is hard to tighten down and the rod will rotate (up/down) easily. When tightening down further I can tell the screw and hole will strip. I would think I need round inset? Can you explain the design here, if it will work or not.
Thanks,


----------



## emjohnso

*triangle vs round my bad*

Joe, Bridgette:
I figured out the problem. Your instructions do not say to mount on the right side of the bow. Thus I mounted on the left side, and the mounting blocked stripped due to the round hole. My vise is setup in an area where the right side of the bow doesn't get much light, thus I did not see the triangular hole on that side. make sense now when I looked much closer. Due to the mounting block being stripped I will need another one will call you in the AM. Everything else is fine. You probably should re-write your instructions. It is not intuitive to have the sts bar go so close to the buss and control cables, thus I mounted it on the left side.:embara:


----------



## Dreamer1

Brigitte.

pm sent.


----------



## shawnbrewer

ttt


----------



## wihunter402

Any news on the Silver side mounts yet? I have a black, camo and silver on order. I guess the silver is holding things up. Can someone give me some info on it. I ordered in very early FEBRUARY.


----------



## Peregrynne

ttt for a great company


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

wihunter402 said:


> Any news on the Silver side mounts yet? I have a black, camo and silver on order. I guess the silver is holding things up. Can someone give me some info on it. I ordered in very early FEBRUARY.


i just spoke with brigitte today. she has had such a problem with vendors getting parts to her that she is now working with three separate vendors
in an attempt to get parts in faster. i do know some of the silver parts are still not in. 
i am wanting a silver double for my mach pro so i'll be waiting right there with you. 

let me or any of the other staff shooters know if we can do anything for you.
:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## wihunter402

CntrlIaHunter said:


> i just spoke with brigitte today. she has had such a problem with vendors getting parts to her that she is now working with three separate vendors
> in an attempt to get parts in faster. i do know some of the silver parts are still not in.
> i am wanting a silver double for my mach pro so i'll be waiting right there with you.
> 
> let me or any of the other staff shooters know if we can do anything for you.
> :wink::darkbeer:


Thanks for offering to help. I must admit that this is getting a little bad. I ordered the Silver and camo back in early Feb and the black in March. Still don't have any of them. They were going to refund my shipping for the second order and ship all at once but I have never gotten the refund.

At this point I want them to just ship the black and camo (I think they have those) and when the silver come in ship it. I have tried to reach them thru PM and on the phone but when I call I am told they are not there.


----------



## wihunter402

Well I talked to Nikki and she said she will ship my camo and black side mounts today. She still has no idea on how long the silver will be. Guess all we can do is wait. I sure hope these are worth waiting for. It has been a long time.


----------



## goofy2788

Joe and Brigitte are working hard to try and get all the orders filled and out to their customers. With the changes and new "color" options getting the parts from their vendors have been very difficult. The entire STS family including us staff shooters are doing and will continue to do anything that we can to try to get the information and ultimately the product to you asap. As CIH stated if there is anything I can try to do for you please feel free to pm me.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

man law.....

here's my newly redipped AR34 with camo STS and VT strings.
the new stoppers are awsome too!


----------



## jim570

*Impressed with STS.*



jim570 said:


> Got the Side Mount for my boy's Rintec yesterday. It is mounted on the bow and everything looks good. He won't be at my place for two weeks. I'm anxious to see him shoot with it.
> 
> Is it possible to register it online?



We went to a shoot yesterday. All the guys I shoot with use a Hoyt. We all were very impressed with the difference the STS made on my boy's bow. So little string noise that I really have to pay attention to notice any. The occassional wrist slap is gone.

I think you will be getting some orders from my friends.

Jim


----------



## Apache

Got the STS for my Trykon XL on Saturday. Shot with it a couple of days now and it looks to be a keeper ... :rock:


----------



## Matador_0

CntrlIaHunter said:


> man law.....
> 
> here's my newly redipped AR34 with camo STS and VT strings.
> the new stoppers are awsome too!


when you say redipped do you mean to say you had the bow repainted?

If so, by whom and how much does that run for? It might be interested in doing the same thing to mine...

-Spaniard


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

Matador_0 said:


> when you say redipped do you mean to say you had the bow repainted?
> 
> If so, by whom and how much does that run for? It might be interested in doing the same thing to mine...
> 
> -Spaniard


nope redipped. i sent it back to PSE under warrantee for bad camo. there's several places that do it.

http://www.nwhydroprint.com/
or
http://home.columbus.rr.com/maddiejos/LakotaIndustries/index.htm
are two that come to mind

their web site should give you a basic idea on costs


----------



## marforme

jim570 said:


> We went to a shoot yesterday. All the guys I shoot with use a Hoyt. We all were very impressed with the difference the STS made on my boy's bow. So little string noise that I really have to pay attention to notice any. The occassional wrist slap is gone.
> 
> I think you will be getting some orders from my friends.
> 
> Jim


Great to hear Jim, they truly are a great product and a company that stands behind it forever.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt


----------



## AB328

Just got my rear mount Camo STS today for my 05' Darton Tempest. Great product, the noise reduction is absolutely amazing. My groups seem tighter too!! I would recommend this to everybody..


----------



## Apache

Just out of curiosity, is there any way to verify that my online STS registration went through? 
I registered it a week or so ago and I figured there'd at least be an automated email to confirm it. It's number 18740 if you guys go by the number ... :thumbs_up


----------



## Peregrynne

Apache659 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there any way to verify that my online STS registration went through?
> I registered it a week or so ago and I figured there'd at least be an automated email to confirm it. It's number 18740 if you guys go by the number ... :thumbs_up


The best way is to give them a call. If they received it, which they most likely have, they will be able to verify it that way.


----------



## Apache

Roger that ...


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

AB328 said:


> Just got my rear mount Camo STS today for my 05' Darton Tempest. Great product, the noise reduction is absolutely amazing. My groups seem tighter too!! I would recommend this to everybody..


glad you like it. it helped my groups out too. :wink:


----------



## Apache

Since this is already at the top ...

Brigitte pm'ed me to let me know all was well within ten minutes of my previous post. 
Now that's just good service ... :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntermn

Apache659 said:


> Since this is already at the top ...
> 
> Brigitte pm'ed me to let me know all was well within ten minutes of my previous post.
> Now that's just good service ... :thumbs_up


I agree with you, they are fantastic people to work with and they make excellent products too.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt:wink:


----------



## Junior.

ttt for an awesome product :thumb:


----------



## Peregrynne

ttt :smile_red_bike:


----------



## bowhuntermn

Back to the top  :wav:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

bowhuntermn said:


> Back to the top  :wav:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Peregrynne

:blob1::archer::smileinbox: Just a quick bounce back up...:wink:


Ib4Hoyt said:


> :set1_signs009:


----------



## wihunter402

Gotta ask. Any news on the silver I ordered and paid for back in early FEBRUARY?? Sorry but come on. Can't someone keep us updated since they got the money OVER 4 months ago. PLEASE


----------



## STSman

If it's a silver front mount or rear mount single, we've had those in stock. We're still waiting on the silver in all the other models. Wish I could give you more details, but no one is giving me a definite date either. 

We've also switched anodizers to speed up the process of getting STS's out to our distributors and customers. 

Thanks to everyone for their patience. You can always call to check on your orders. 731-286-6889. 

Brigitte


----------



## wihunter402

Thanks Brigitte. Just a little frustrating.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:darkbeer::wink::tongue:ttt


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt ... for STS!
i picked up my first place medal today from last weekends 3d shoot.
Thank you STS Archery! :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn

:blob1::blob1:

Bounce back to the top for a great product


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

up:wink:


----------



## Peregrynne

:wink:TTT:wink:


----------



## JungleBunny

*I thought a Guardian was supposed to be the quitest bow*

Why would anyone need to add the extra hardware/weight to one of the quitest bows on the market...are you baiting your deer with crack or crystal meth?


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

*********** said:


> Why would anyone need to add the extra hardware/weight to one of the quitest bows on the market...are you baiting your deer with crack or crystal meth?


well let's see.....i hesitated putting an STS on a ross 334 because i didn't think i could improve on such a quiet, smooth shooting bow. i installed an extreme rod STS and to my amazement it's even better than before. this thing is whisper quiet and DEAD in my hand at the shot. it's like not even shooting the bow. 
if you don't try it, you'll never know the answer to your own question. :wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Why aren't the pictures loading? Over half of them show a red X instead of the pics. I would like to see these pics so I know what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Peregrynne

mattbrewer said:


> Why aren't the pictures loading? Over half of them show a red X instead of the pics. I would like to see these pics so I know what everyone is talking about.


Which pics where? The ones on here or on the STS site? 

If it is ones on here it is most likely due to just a bad link or improper coding. 

Just checked the STS site and it is up and running like normal. 

What are you trying to see btw? If you let us know we more than likely can post a new pic for you to see.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:horn::first:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

........ttt


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt 

and another 1st place medal at last weekends 3d shoot :wink:
thank you again STS Archery!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:RockOn:


----------



## Guilk47

just ordered mine last week through Select Archery online. They were out of the rear mount single in black but it should have shipped this week so we'll see when it gets here. Can't wait to put it on my bow. I only wish they made them in Mossy Oak Obsession so I could have ordered a camo one to match my bow.


----------



## goofy2788

Guilk47 said:


> just ordered mine last week through Select Archery online. They were out of the rear mount single in black but it should have shipped this week so we'll see when it gets here. Can't wait to put it on my bow. I only wish they made them in Mossy Oak Obsession so I could have ordered a camo one to match my bow.



You won't be disappointed in the STS. I'm still amazed at how much it helps with sound reduction and speed. Getting rid of all the things on the string helped me pick up 3 fps.


----------



## wihunter402

Thanks Brigitte for talking with me the other day. I am still looking forward to seeing when you get the side mount silvers in. Until then I think the black will look and function fine. I will still always have an STS on my bows.


----------



## Peregrynne

bump


----------



## goofy2788

Gotta keep this up just incase someone out there has missed the great things STS has to offer.:wink:


----------



## Peregrynne

:target::target::target::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bump2::bump2::bump2::blob1::blob1::blob1:


----------



## Rewhaley5217

*the old one*

I have been away from at for a few months and just got back and found this thread. I have a sts that i got a long time ago. 3 of my friends have them now but my question is Why buy a new one? Mine still looks and works like new!!! if i get around to buying a new bow you can bet that a new sts will be put on it. I'm sold and so are my friends. Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

Rewhaley5217 said:


> I have been away from at for a few months and just got back and found this thread. I have a sts that i got a long time ago. 3 of my friends have them now but my question is Why buy a new one? Mine still looks and works like new!!! if i get around to buying a new bow you can bet that a new sts will be put on it. I'm sold and so are my friends. Keep up the good work!!!!!


besides having the new camo and silver versions they also have an extreme rod model that positions the stopper closer to the center of the string.
they also have new stoppers this year that are much softer and IMHO
quieter. not to mention the corners on the mounting blocks are rounded making it look nicer.
i have the old and new and both serve their purpose. great product!

glad you and your friends are happy with the investment! :wink:
be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I just put the STS Side Mount on my Reflex and I am impressed. Very clean design and man can you feel and notice the difference. Bow feels good and is very quiet. I had the old design in the past and it worked but like most I like the clean look. When this came out in 2007 I knew I would have to get one. Very clean and Joe and Brigette have made the Hoyt and Reflex owners very happy! 


BTW: What are you guys setting it at. I initially set it up to just touch the string but after a 3D shoot this weekend I see its about a 1/16" or more from touching now and I know it has not slipped in the mount. Could be the rubber seating itself. I assume the slight gap is o.k. 

Also had to bent the rod slightly too to make it flush with my string. I wanted to bend it even more to get it closer to my nocking point but its very hard to bent up near the stopper area. The bend down by the mount is easy to bend. Seems to work good the way I have it now. Love that new material in the stopper too!


----------



## Peregrynne

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I just put the STS Side Mount on my Reflex and I am impressed. Very clean design and man can you feel and notice the difference. Bow feels good and is very quiet. I had the old design in the past and it worked but like most I like the clean look. When this came out in 2007 I knew I would have to get one. Very clean and Joe and Brigette have made the Hoyt and Reflex owners very happy!
> 
> 
> BTW: What are you guys setting it at. I initially set it up to just touch the string but after a 3D shoot this weekend I see its about a 1/16" or more from touching now and I know it has not slipped in the mount. Could be the rubber seating itself. I assume the slight gap is o.k.
> 
> Also had to bent the rod slightly too to make it flush with my string. I wanted to bend it even more to get it closer to my nocking point but its very hard to bent up near the stopper area. The bend down by the mount is easy to bend. Seems to work good the way I have it now. Love that new material in the stopper too!


The gap is normal after the first few shoots. Just re-adjust your STS so it is barely touching the string again and you should be all set now. If it continues to slip, a little dab of super glue never hurts. Glad you like the way it fits and works. Happy hunting and shoot straight.


----------



## Junior.

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:
:bump::bump::bump::bump:
:bump::bump::bump:
:bump::bump:
:bump:​


----------



## HC Archery

*Brigitte*

*Brigitte.....

Sending you a PM now. Thanks.

Bill*



:cocktail:


----------



## Peregrynne

:bump2:


----------



## bowhuntermn

:wav::wav::wav:

Back to the top


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

:fish2:
:fish1::fish1::fish1:
:fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1:
:fish1: :fish1: :fish1:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

ttt:wink:


----------



## marforme

ttt for a great designed product. :wink:


----------



## TreeJumper

*Great product!!*

I sure hope so,I've been waiting a month and a half for mine and it has'nt made it yet...


----------



## XHOGGER1

I also have had mine paid for and on order since the 9-4-07. (Side Mount) Would like to have atleast an update on why it has not shipped. I ordered it for this hunting season.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

TreeJumper said:


> I sure hope so,I've been waiting a month and a half for mine and it has'nt made it yet...





XHOGGER1 said:


> I also have had mine paid for and on order since the 9-4-07. (Side Mount) Would like to have atleast an update on why it has not shipped. I ordered it for this hunting season.


Give them a call: 731.286.6889


----------



## goofy2788

XHOGGER1 said:


> I also have had mine paid for and on order since the 9-4-07. (Side Mount) Would like to have atleast an update on why it has not shipped. I ordered it for this hunting season.


I don't know if yours have shipped but I can tell you that I personally saw the warehouse and know that they finally got most of the parts they've been waiting on all summer....Now remember these are all built, packaged, and shipped by only 3 to 4 people so there maybe some delay in getting them.

If you give them a call they should be able to give you a better Idea as to when the items will ship.


----------



## TreeJumper

oldglorynewbie said:


> Give them a call: 731.286.6889



Thanks, but I did call two times actually since I ordered mine the third week of August.
I talked to a young lady who told me two times that they were waiting on parts and would be getting them very soon and they would probably be shipping them out as early as Friday..
That was what I was told two times since August,what Friday??

I also pm'ed "stsman" and got no response from them,that was a couple weeks ago..

It would be nice if they inform you of the long wait when you order...

TJ


----------



## XHOGGER1

TreeJumper said:


> Thanks, but I did call two times actually since I ordered mine the third week of August.
> I talked to a young lady who told me two times that they were waiting on parts and would be getting them very soon and they would probably be shipping them out as early as Friday..
> That was what I was told two times since August,what Friday??
> 
> I also pm'ed "stsman" and got no response from them,that was a couple weeks ago..
> 
> It would be nice if they inform you of the long wait when you order...
> 
> TJ


Same story for me called twice , said they didn't have the parts back for the black ones. By now they should have just shipped me the camo one or refunded me the money.

I never charge my customers two months before they recieve what they asked for.


----------



## TreeJumper

*yea,*

My paypal invoice shows that I paid on 8-21-07.

I'm also waiting on the Hoyt side mount in black for my Trykon XL..

I too was hoping to have it before season,oh well..


----------



## Peregrynne

I just got off the phone with Brigitte and I asked her about the status on the parts. She said that she now has plenty of parts for the black and regular camo STS's. The extreme rods for the side mounts will be arriving no later than Tuesday and they will start shipping them out on Tuesday as soon as the parts get in. 

Hope this helps out and feel free to shoot any questions you might have my way in a PM. I will get you an answer as fast as I can.


----------



## TreeJumper

Hey thanks for the info, I appreciate it..

Hopefully we'll see them soon..


----------

